# TODAY I LEARNED (TIL) - thread



## Flash (May 24, 2014)

People who've been using REDDIT maybe aware of this, because there's a whole section out there for this. 
*So, this thread is like the TIL of TDF. *

Share what you find interesting from wherever you learnt; who knows you may find a fact might come handy in the future.


----------



## sawan20 (May 24, 2014)

That is good. I have also learn many things from here.


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 24, 2014)

Today i sold my alto lx @ 1.43 which i bought one year ago @1.55!!! what i learnt is that i should :
1. Remove the Matte !!
2. Remove the stereo system!!!
3. Not leave Rs.1000 petrol in it !!!! and last
               Its very inconvenient to sold and find another used car !!!!


----------



## Anorion (May 24, 2014)

TIL fruit flies have cognitive processes and don't just react to the environment


> "The same mathematical models that describe human decision-making also capture the flies' behaviour perfectly," Prof Miesenböck told BBC News. "That's remarkable."


----------



## srkmish (May 24, 2014)

Today i was introspecting and learned that the moments of tension in my life are due to the fact that i have been living outside in i.e. doing what society/ego says is right to achieve a internal sense of peace and approval. Instead i have to constantly remind myself to live inside out i.e. be who i am, do what i like and bask in my own glory.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 24, 2014)

TIL that a TIL thread exists on TDF


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 24, 2014)

TIL that TIL means Today I Learned .


----------



## Faun (May 24, 2014)

TIL brown rice tastes funny.


----------



## Flash (May 24, 2014)

TIL Until 1896, India was the only source of diamonds in the world .


----------



## srkmish (May 24, 2014)

Flash said:


> TIL Until 1896, India was the only source of diamonds in the world .



Not true. Maybe in 1500s and 1600s. After that Brazil came into picture. Borneo and Rhodesia followed. 

*www.allaboutgemstones.com/diamond_mines_brazil.html


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2014)

TIL about complex variables because i have semesters going on


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Not true. Maybe in 1500s and 1600s. After that Brazil came into picture. Borneo and Rhodesia followed.
> 
> *www.allaboutgemstones.com/diamond_mines_brazil.html


I've read that in our govt site. 
*knowindia.gov.in/myindia/myindia_frame.php?id=10

Do you think it's wrong?

- - - Updated - - -

TIL that A million horses went to First world war... only 65,000 came back


----------



## Anorion (May 25, 2014)

Flash said:


> I've read that in our govt site.
> *knowindia.gov.in/myindia/myindia_frame.php?id=10


wouldn't trust that site, too many points are in unnecessary superlative. 100000 years of history, highest, oldest, most ancient, richest, largest, greatest, earliest. At other times, their superlativeness falls short. 





> Even today, the largest used number is Terra: 10*12(10 to the power of 12).



A more expansive and accurate listing of what that list wants to achieve is here.


----------



## R2K (May 25, 2014)

I'm learning how to ride a motor bike. It is kinda freakishly dangerous if you are not good at it and still manage to have the b@lls to drive into a busy street.
4 wheelers are much safer and easy to learn


----------



## flyingcow (May 25, 2014)

TIL godzilla is actually a good guy


----------



## aaruni (May 25, 2014)

TIL windows also has an orange screen of death (source : experience)


----------



## .jRay. (May 25, 2014)

TIL YouTube is a better place to learn than lectures.


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2014)

aaruni said:


> TIL windows also has an orange screen of death (source : experience)


Orange screen? 

- - - Updated - - -

TIL that 8 Things You Didn’t Know About Nikola Tesla


----------



## ashs1 (May 26, 2014)

TIL that RTMNU sucks big time...students write sh!t & still pass.. but, students who write point-to-point answer & who don't know the art of story-telling usually end up failing. . what a horrible university. :/


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 26, 2014)

TIL how to drive a car(lol  Not really). It was my first driving experience.


----------



## .jRay. (May 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> TIL how to drive a car(lol  Not really). It was my first driving experience.



Great! How many people did you run over?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 26, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Great! How many people did you run over?



Lol. I have just started,na?? I have several days left.


----------



## .jRay. (May 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Lol. I have just started,na?? I have several days left.



Good luck. I remember my first drive.. dat scared look on my dad's face when i pressed the accelerator halfway and there was a huge burn out.. 
Did that twice.


_Update:_


On topic 

TIL that internet  ruins precious hours and hours of my day.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 26, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Good luck. I remember my first drive.. dat scared look on my dad's face when i pressed the accelerator halfway and there was a huge burn out..
> Did that twice.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks . Let me see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## RCuber (May 26, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> TIL that internet  ruins precious hours and hours of my day.



There is only one thing which ruins the most "Reddit"

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> Thanks . Let me see what happens tomorrow.



Make some doughnuts


----------



## .jRay. (May 26, 2014)

RCuber said:


> There is only one thing which ruins the most "Reddit"
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I waste most of my time on 9gag.


----------



## RCuber (May 26, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> I waste most of my time on 9gag.



TIL - 9gag is just a report of Reddit!!


----------



## ratul (May 26, 2014)

TIL that my life sucked in past, sucks, and probably will suck in future.. *mythirtiesgivingbirthtomyforties.typepad.com/.a/6a01348745e23f970c014e892045e5970d-pi


----------



## powerhoney (May 27, 2014)

ratul said:


> TIL that my life sucked in past, sucks, and probably will suck in future.. *mythirtiesgivingbirthtomyforties.typepad.com/.a/6a01348745e23f970c014e892045e5970d-pi



Whoa... Easy there boy!!! What's the matter???


----------



## ithehappy (May 27, 2014)

It's not today but I learn every Saturday that I shouldn't drink more than 210 ml of alcohol, or rather I can't


----------



## Hrishi (May 27, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> It's not today but I learn every Saturday that I shouldn't drink more than 210 ml of alcohol, or rather I can't



Oh so you are one of those.....


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2014)

TIL taking heavy breakfast doesn't mean that you will feel full till lunch. It's a lot more complex.


----------



## ithehappy (May 27, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Oh so you are one of those.....


....normal persons. Filled up the dots


----------



## abhidev (May 27, 2014)

TIL that even too much beer can give you a hangover


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 27, 2014)

Faun said:


> TIL taking heavy breakfast doesn't mean that you will feel full till lunch. It's a lot more complex.



yep. 
sometimes its like a very powerful Computer running inside and the fan trying to cool it down. 
anysys, BT3 (Back to the topic, makes a fine abbreviation, doesn't it ?)

TIL that nobody here is interested in helping me get some stuff for my laptop and in sorting out my PC BSOD problem as well.


----------



## R2K (May 27, 2014)

Learning how to ride a bike. My friend just told the basic stuff about riding and I'm learning all by myself.
Learned that you should hold the clutch like crazy while taking turns and speed should be minimal. lol 
But the smooth gear shifting thing is still a mystery. The bike is experiencing some jerks everytime because of my stupid gear shifting pattern  Any tips ?


----------



## RCuber (May 27, 2014)

R2K said:


> Learning how to ride a bike. My friend just told the basic stuff about riding and I'm learning all by myself.
> Learned that you should hold the clutch like crazy while taking turns and speed should be minimal. lol
> But the smooth gear shifting thing is still a mystery. The bike is experiencing some jerks everytime because of my stupid gear shifting pattern  Any tips ?



Create a new Thread


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 27, 2014)

edit : TIL the meaning of necrobumping.


----------



## Anorion (May 27, 2014)

guys don't post subjective things


----------



## Flash (May 27, 2014)

TIL that i know less about India. 
Try the quiz below: 

*www.csmonitor.com/World/Asia-South-Central/2013/0107/How-well-do-you-know-India-Take-the-quiz/City


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2014)

Wanted to post this yesterday but forgot. But it would have gone like this

"Today I learned that APC UPS are not available anywhere in Ghaziabad, unless you pre-order it via a retailer/dealer"


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 27, 2014)

Flash said:


> TIL that i know less about India.
> Try the quiz below:
> 
> *www.csmonitor.com/World/Asia-South-Central/2013/0107/How-well-do-you-know-India-Take-the-quiz/City


mine is : 
17 Correct
4 Wrong
81 percent


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 27, 2014)

TIL don't screw with pimples and bumps on face.


----------



## .jRay. (May 27, 2014)

TIL that most people are arrogant stubborn idiots who blindly believe anything.


----------



## ratul (May 27, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Whoa... Easy there boy!!! What's the matter???



Just going through a tough phase, and seeing that how difficult it is in this world to do something that you love, and seeing that all what we have is to succumb to Corporate Slavery and just be slaves for rest of our lives, rich just getting richer and poor and us middle class, just stagnant or going worse..


----------



## Anorion (May 27, 2014)

^edit : oh hadn't read that when I posted. yes you are right, think about it, don't let it depress you. 

most helpful thing may just be this 


srkmish said:


> Today i was introspecting and learned that the moments of tension in my life are due to the fact that i have been living outside in i.e. doing what society/ego says is right to achieve a internal sense of peace and approval. Instead i have to constantly remind myself to live inside out i.e. be who i am, do what i like and bask in my own glory.



these are all personal things, at least post links to so other can also learn whatever you learned


----------



## Flash (May 27, 2014)

TIL that Microbes Defy Rules of DNA Code


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 27, 2014)

TIL how to set up transmission on ddwrt; already 20gb in queue


----------



## ashs1 (May 27, 2014)

Flash said:


> TIL that i know less about India.
> Try the quiz below:
> 
> *www.csmonitor.com/World/Asia-South-Central/2013/0107/How-well-do-you-know-India-Take-the-quiz/City



18 correct, 3 wrong. 86%..

I Wish my college results were like this.


----------



## abhidev (May 27, 2014)

18 correct, 3 wrong. 86%


----------



## .jRay. (May 27, 2014)

Flash said:


> TIL that Microbes Defy Rules of DNA Code



81%. 17 out of 21


----------



## Pasapa (May 27, 2014)

Flash said:


> TIL that i know less about India.
> Try the quiz below:
> 
> *www.csmonitor.com/World/Asia-South-Central/2013/0107/How-well-do-you-know-India-Take-the-quiz/City



21 correct, all of those questions were easy


----------



## RCuber (May 27, 2014)

TIL - TDF doesn't know the concept of TIL


----------



## Pasapa (May 27, 2014)

TIL - People on the internet expect other people to stay on topic in a thread.


----------



## .jRay. (May 27, 2014)

TIL - Threads go off topic many a times


----------



## snap (May 27, 2014)

TIL not everyone visits reddit


----------



## Anorion (May 27, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> TIL - People on the internet expect other people to stay on topic in a thread.



nope.jpg

rule 25, rules of the Internet 





> Relation to the original topic decreases with every single post.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 27, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> TIL how to set up transmission on ddwrt; already 20gb in queue



transmission on ddwrt ??? 
whats that ? 

"differentiation with respect to " was what came to my mind.   my maths teacher in 11th came to my mind.


----------



## Anorion (May 27, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> transmission on ddwrt ???
> whats that ?
> 
> "differentiation with respect to " was what came to my mind.   my maths teacher in 11th came to my mind.



transmission is a torrent client, so ddwrt must be some kind of linux distro


----------



## flyingcow (May 27, 2014)

ddwrt is a router firmware i think..


----------



## powerhoney (May 27, 2014)

Anorion said:


> transmission is a torrent client, so ddwrt must be some kind of linux distro




Nope, DD-wrt is a custom firmware for routers... Kinda like a custom ROM for phones!!!

It puts your router on steroids!!!


----------



## aaruni (May 27, 2014)

Flash said:


> TIL that i know less about India.
> Try the quiz below:
> 
> *www.csmonitor.com/World/Asia-South-Central/2013/0107/How-well-do-you-know-India-Take-the-quiz/City



18 correct, 3 wrong, 86%


----------



## Inceptionist (May 27, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ddwrt is a router firmware i think..



correct.


----------



## aaruni (May 27, 2014)

TIL : dd-wrt supports my hardware


----------



## Superayush (May 27, 2014)

Today I learned about top b schools in india to do mba from though I am yet to get admission to college for b tech


----------



## Flash (May 27, 2014)

TIL 

[YOUTUBE]d4G0HTIUBlI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 28, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> transmission on ddwrt ???
> whats that ?
> 
> "differentiation with respect to " was what came to my mind.   my maths teacher in 11th came to my mind.



Transmission is a torrent client for linux, and ddwrt is a custom firmware for routers.


----------



## Hrishi (May 28, 2014)

Today I realized ( TIR ) , that sometimes music can be more intoxicating than a bottle of beer .


----------



## .jRay. (May 28, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Today I realized ( TIR ) , that sometimes music can be more intoxicating than a bottle of beer .



Beer is not at all intoxicating. Try vodka or rum.


----------



## Hrishi (May 28, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Beer is not at all intoxicating. Try vodka or rum.



I am just taking an example. I prefer Tequila and Old Monk.


----------



## .jRay. (May 28, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> I am just taking an example. I prefer Tequila and Old Monk.



Never tried tequila though.


----------



## Hrishi (May 28, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Never tried tequila though.



It's a funny drink. Try it , it'll be fun.


----------



## .jRay. (May 28, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> It's a funny drink. Try it , it'll be fun.



Sure. 

TIL nothing.


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2014)

TIL that Franklin Richards is a mutant beyond Omega-Level, even beyond Jean Grey's Pheonix, and he's the son of Reed Richards and Sue Storm.


----------



## Pasapa (May 28, 2014)

TIL that Dr.Manhattan is the strongest superhero..


----------



## RCuber (May 28, 2014)

TIL - My Team mate is also a speed cuber. I didn't know this till today because he had not seen me solve a cube.


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 28, 2014)

Today i realized that i haven't done any geeky stuff in last 3 months, Too much tweeting only. =/
a year completed at this workplace and wondering what the hell am i still doing here!


----------



## ariftwister (May 28, 2014)

TIL that swiping down Windows store apps in Windows 8+ doesn't quit it, It simply hibernates.


----------



## aaruni (May 28, 2014)

TIL that google-chrome uses DirectX


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2014)

RCuber said:


> TIL - My Team mate is also a speed cuber. I didn't know this till today because he had not seen me solve a cube.



Where do you work actually? In a Rubik's cube factory? 

Anyway, TIL gifting Moto E to sis feels good.


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2014)

TIL living without WiFI is completely boring :'(


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2014)

TIL 10 Superhuman Feats of Political Oratory

- - - Updated - - -

[h=1]20 Quotes of Evil Leaders[/h]


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 29, 2014)

TIL that nobody in kolkata stocks 8 GB DDR3L Corsair Laptop Ram 1600 Mhz 
only kingston available


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2014)

Flash said:


> TIL that Franklin Richards is a mutant beyond Omega-Level, even beyond Jean Grey's Pheonix, and he's the son of Reed Richards and Sue Storm.



meh....
known that for years


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> TIL that nobody in kolkata stocks 8 GB DDR3L Corsair Laptop Ram 1600 Mhz
> only kingston available



Kingston one is as good as corsair afaik.


----------



## powerhoney (May 29, 2014)

TIL that living without the Internet speed of my NIT is hell...    
It's 10x slow at home...


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> TIL that living without the Internet speed of my NIT is hell...
> It's 10x slow at home...



Haaha Just imagine my case 12Mbps>2G(100Kbps)   Even one week without wifi is boring.


----------



## R2K (May 29, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Today I realized ( TIR ) , that sometimes music can be more intoxicating than a bottle of beer .



Please do recommend some of those music


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> meh....
> known that for years





			
				Pierre Lévy said:
			
		

> No one knows everything, everyone knows something, and all knowledge resides in humanity.”


Thread is about "Today *I *learned" .


----------



## Superayush (May 29, 2014)

TIL:- my board marks (93.6% science with CS)


----------



## Hrishi (May 29, 2014)

R2K said:


> Please do recommend some of those music



Some Selected Sufi , and slow-paced songs. , depending on the mood. 

For instance , I always feel kind of sleepy when I listen to "My Immortal" , "The American Mouth" , etc. It's a long list .


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 2, 2014)

TIL children are more annoying than i previously thought .


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 2, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> TIL children are more annoying than i previously thought .



only those who are really toddlers and below that age are cute, after that, they do everything to crrep everybody out. 
toddler = who cant move efficiently on their own, cant say anything meaningful either. 
older than this, they would love to get hold of your gadgets, and fiddle with them.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 2, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> only those who are really toddlers and below that age are cute, after that, they do everything to crrep everybody out.
> toddler = who cant move efficiently on their own, cant say anything meaningful either.
> older than this, they would love to get hold of your gadgets, and fiddle with them.



Yes. Toddlers are super cute. It's when they start doing things on their own, they are annoying as hell.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 2, 2014)

TIL I use a Lots of apps: *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/184331-how-many-apps-do-you-actually-use.html#post2120112 xD


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2014)

TIL: bsnl 3g signal is too damn weak in my locality


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 3, 2014)

TIL that you get more likes for posting pics on 500px than flickr or even Facebook.


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 3, 2014)

TIL i should never eat 2 plates of Bhelpuri as Dinner.. 



Spoiler



It Burns in the morning.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 3, 2014)

TIL  that the newly joined pretty-"face", good "personalities" tester next to my fellow developer is not interested in boys


----------



## kaz (Jun 3, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> TIL i should never eat 2 plates of Bhelpuri as Dinner..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But you ate it...How would it burn then 

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> TIL  that the newly joined pretty-"face", good "personalities" tester next to my fellow developer is not interested in boys



This happens in case you start hitting since day one


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 3, 2014)

kaz said:


> This happens in case you start hitting since day one



No, you dint get it did ya? there is nothing to happen. Its already done.


----------



## kaz (Jun 3, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> No, you dint get it did ya? there is nothing to happen. Its already done.



lulz


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 3, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> No, you dint get it did ya? there is nothing to happen. Its already done.



Did you convert her?


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2014)

TIL that most people in here didn't know the concept of Reddit-TIL. 




TIL that *Necropsy *is an autopsy on animals.​


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 4, 2014)

^ What's there to facepalm ?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 4, 2014)

antartica has a place where blood colored water gushes out of the ice because of iron eating bacteria from an isolated sub-glacial lake


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 4, 2014)

Cherry MX colors in Mech keyboard are actually switch type and not the LED backlight color


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 4, 2014)

TIL that the top IT cos survive due to sites like codeproject, stackoverflow 

really sorry state of affairs. 
almost 98% of the work done is copy-paste.


----------



## amjath (Jun 4, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> TIL that the top IT cos survive due to sites like codeproject, stackoverflow
> really sorry state of affairs.
> almost 98% of the work done is copy-paste.



True, but thats really bad during interviews.

On topic: TIL that Dove is a name of  musical instrument , a soap's name and a bird's name


----------



## Anorion (Jun 4, 2014)

TIL that the more qualified/ literate/ educated you are in India, the more likely that you will be  jobless  
and that those who have a job anyway are poorer that those who don't


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 4, 2014)

^Heh.. true that. 

though i realised it long ago. :\


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 4, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> TIL that the top IT cos survive due to sites like codeproject, stackoverflow
> 
> really sorry state of affairs.
> almost 98% of the work done is copy-paste.



Correct term is copypasta cause the assignments are made by mixing content from different sources.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 5, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Correct term is copypasta cause the assignments are made by mixing content from different sources.




As thou shalt interpret .


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 5, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> TIL that the top IT cos survive due to sites like codeproject, stackoverflow
> 
> really sorry state of affairs.
> almost 98% of the work done is copy-paste.



We are not paid enough to innovate.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 5, 2014)

I learned how to remove BIOS password on a notebook


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 5, 2014)

LDIL: about instant pregnancy on IRC.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 5, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I learned how to remove BIOS password on a notebook



By removing CMOS cell?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 5, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> By removing CMOS cell?



Jumpers will also do the trick right?


----------



## amjath (Jun 5, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Jumpers will also do the trick right?



AFAIK changing jumpers on motherboard will not turn on the PC. CMOS jumpers also does the trick.

Edit: Many Jumpers, many purpose


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> AFAIK changing jumpers on motherboard will not turn on the PC. CMOS jumpers also does the trick.
> 
> Edit: Many Jumpers, many purpose



The jumpers near CMOS needs to be sorted for this purpose.
How to Bypass or Remove BIOS Passwords

There you go


----------



## hsr (Jun 5, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> LDIL: about instant pregnancy on IRC.



 haha that's not valid lol


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> True, but thats really bad during interviews.
> 
> On topic: TIL that Dove is a name of  musical instrument , a soap's name and a bird's name



a shampoo , handwash , agarbatti.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 5, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> By removing CMOS cell?


 not possible that way



nomad47 said:


> Jumpers will also do the trick right?


only on desktops



amjath said:


> AFAIK changing jumpers on motherboard will not turn on the PC. CMOS jumpers also does the trick.
> 
> Edit: Many Jumpers, many purpose





nomad47 said:


> The jumpers near CMOS needs to be sorted for this purpose.
> How to Bypass or Remove BIOS Passwords
> 
> There you go


removing cmos jumper is only to remove the cmos settings not BIOS password

I was talking about HP business notebooks


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Gollum said:


> not possible that way
> 
> only on desktops
> 
> ...



Oh. Not removing the jumper but resetting the jumper in the other two pins.

How did you do it?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 5, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> We are not paid enough to innovate.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 5, 2014)

TIL HTML 
from codeacademy.com 
it is easy
pretty basic stuff only. 
headings, paragraphs,images, links, lists, href, class, div, etc.
still dont know why we should put double quotations instead of single quotations 

very good website, really awesome.
started css now.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 5, 2014)

Today i learned 

Many people at the gym don't know sh!t about exercising and proper form. And when they injure themselves or don't get any results they prevent others from going to the gym saying it's a scam.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 5, 2014)

^This is India, what do you expect?


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 5, 2014)

^ they should atleast hire a trainer in the beginning to learn some forms and get basic knowledge of how it works. But people think saving some thousand bucks is greater than saving their spine.


----------



## kaz (Jun 5, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> TIL HTML
> from codeacademy.com
> it is easy
> pretty basic stuff only.
> ...



No need to learn HTML...Its all drag and drop these days...Utilize your time elsewhere 
lol I said to utilize time..haahaa


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2014)

TIL that Twitter bots that present as female tend to be more successful among computer programmers than bots presenting as male. 

How Advanced Socialbots Have Infiltrated Twitter | MIT Technology Review


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 5, 2014)

Flash said:


> TIL that Twitter bots that present as female tend to be more successful among computer programmers than bots presenting as male.
> 
> How Advanced Socialbots Have Infiltrated Twitter | MIT Technology Review



Skynet has been activated. We are dead.

WE ARE ALL DEAD!!!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2014)

kaz said:


> No need to learn HTML...Its all drag and drop these days...Utilize your time elsewhere
> lol I said to utilize time..haahaa



Yeah. 
know that. 
but wanted to start from the basics, thats why. 
anyways, any suggestion for a particular Drag- Drop Environment for Web Dev ? 
i've just started. 

BT3, TIL one just cannot convince a female mind against what is already built inside it.  
really.


----------



## hsr (Jun 6, 2014)

"lol HTML is ez, better skip it" would be the gravest mistake you'll make if planning to be a web developer, designer, architect or even a documentation guy.

The web doesn't exist like how applications and platforms do, it is very very very diverse but serve through a common set of end points. Those are HTML + CSS + JavaScript in most cases. Learning HTML is not a waste, it is an asset. Now for the people who quote WYSIWYG editors, Dreamweaver and its spinoffs and to anyone who says "lol buy templates nub", I have nothing to offer.

If your practices are substandard, your product will be substandard.

sidenote: HTML5 just makes all the above claims solid, plus introduction of a hell lot of tags, methods and DOM


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2014)

hsr said:


> "lol HTML is ez, better skip it" would be the gravest mistake you'll make if planning to be a web developer, designer, architect or even a documentation guy.
> 
> The web doesn't exist like how applications and platforms do, it is very very very diverse but serve through a common set of end points. Those are HTML + CSS + JavaScript in most cases. Learning HTML is not a waste, it is an asset. Now for the people who quote WYSIWYG editors, Dreamweaver and its spinoffs and to anyone who says "lol buy templates nub", I have nothing to offer.
> 
> ...



exactly. 
I'm also more towards writing the code than drag and drop. at first so that I DO understand the basics, and I can fiddle around with the code. 
many websites also say that you should type every pinch of code , using WYSIWYG editors is very easy,but it doesn't get your basics right. 
unfortunately,sparing one or two,  many of my seniors believe that using automated editors are better and who wanst to tell them that its not actually like that for beginners. 
anyways, I think any more discussion on this topic should be done on the thread already made for it ( *www.digit.in/forum/programming/161760-post-html5-javascript-css3-queries-here.html )
as  this may be not good for this thread


----------



## kaz (Jun 6, 2014)

[MENTION=113025]mastercool8695[/MENTION] Start with JSP and Servlets HTML will come into it...Javascript and AJAX are added bonuses if you master them... And J2EE frameworks should be the next level....


----------



## hsr (Jun 6, 2014)

TIL people still use servlets



Spoiler



(no offence meant whatsoever to JSP devs)


----------



## kaz (Jun 6, 2014)

hsr said:


> TIL people still use servlets



Why not?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 6, 2014)

edit: blame the not so powerful tea i just had. my bad.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 6, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Today i learned
> 
> Many people at the gym don't know sh!t about exercising and proper form. And when they injure themselves or don't get any results they prevent others from going to the gym saying it's a scam.



ditto.. 

i see the shtupeed people doing circus acts in the name of stretching. 

i go me hamza


----------



## Vyom (Jun 6, 2014)

TIL completing a racing games like Burnout Paradise can be an emotional experience! 
I never wanted it to end. But it did. All the events done. Reached Class A license. But the game didn't end. It said I can continue playing all the events again, to get an "Elite" license. But I don't want to do it now. After the end credits roll, its time to close the game. 

More so, when exams are going on.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 6, 2014)

TIL that Digit website has a  huge collection of retarded articles and slideshows..


----------



## Vyom (Jun 6, 2014)

TI(also)L that I have a dark side. And I am not liking it. 
*www.digit.in/forum/lifestyle/174904-i-need-serious-change-damn-can-anyone-help.html#post2122192


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 6, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> ditto..
> 
> i see the shtupeed people doing circus acts in the name of stretching.
> 
> i go me hamza



And the worst feeling is when the guys who just started lifting come and give you advice on workouts.


----------



## Flash (Jun 6, 2014)

TIL What Will Happen If You Boil Coke?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 7, 2014)

Outlook bcc filed of email doesn't gets printed it's hidden. not even if you print them in PDF.
to print them you have to go to Tools -> Forms -> Design A Form -> Select Message/email -> on the right side toolbar type appears, it's shows frequently used select Address filed from list now you can Bcc in list drag that under cc and publish the form. now you will be able to print bcc.

if outlook keep asking for password box keep appearing then check the email server logs it's must be hacked. so change the password.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 7, 2014)

Vyom said:


> TI(also)L that I have a dark side. And I am not liking it.
> *www.digit.in/forum/lifestyle/174904-i-need-serious-change-damn-can-anyone-help.html#post2122192



I have a similar* problem , but you won't believe I have still survived in the industry for past 3 years in which my communication abilities plays a major role , along with those diplomatic situation handling abilities.
I don't know how I manage it at my work , but somehow I know that I hate speaking . I just like to do a job where in I don't have to say anything at all , just mind my own effing business and go back home.
I hate people who try to get too close to me , maybe I think I need too much of personal space. 

I don't think it's bad anyhow , but it;s just that you'll end up having lesser friends , but the one's you'll have would be the real ones.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 7, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> *I don't think it's bad anyhow , but it;s just that you'll end up having lesser friends , but the one's you'll have would be the real ones.*



True Amigos!


----------



## aaruni (Jun 7, 2014)

why they remove like button? I like [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] 's post.


----------



## R2K (Jun 7, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> ^ they should atleast hire a trainer in the beginning to learn some forms and get basic knowledge of how it works. But people think saving some thousand bucks is greater than saving their spine.



Most of the injuries happen when you try to use weights that are way too heavy to lift . They either do it to impress others in the gym or they wanna look like hulk within a month


----------



## Flash (Jun 7, 2014)

TIL there's a variety of Spider which is blind, as it lives permanently in dark caves. 
Flying squirrel and eyeless spider discovered in Greater Mekong | Environment | The Guardian


----------



## Anorion (Jun 7, 2014)

TIL Chimps more strategic than humans at game, study finds


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 7, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> I don't think it's bad anyhow , but it;s just that you'll end up having lesser friends , but the one's you'll have would be the real ones.



wise words. 

+10000 to [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] 

PS: your avatar  so stereotypical.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 7, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> wise words.
> 
> +10000 to [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]
> 
> PS: your avatar  so stereotypical.


 , thanks , and that man in avatar is me.


----------



## kaz (Jun 7, 2014)

When I had real me in my avatar everyone made fun of me that "after Raboo am the only one to have a real pic as avatar" and I removed it in mins


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 7, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> , thanks , and that man in avatar is me.



oh.. i thought it was a cat. 

yes i know that is you, _and your new dslr_. 

thats why the pic is so stereotypical.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 10, 2014)

people in India spend more time reading books than any other country
NOP World Culture Score(TM) Index Examines Global Media Habits... Uncovers Who's Tuning... -- re> NEW YORK, June 15 /PRNewswire/ --


----------



## kaz (Jun 10, 2014)

wooow but I know I haven't contributed much in this case


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2014)

i have!!! 

a lot. although its a lot low now.  dont get much time.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 10, 2014)

today I learned that GTA 5 is coming to PC this winter and Uncharted 4 is coming to PS4.

Gotta finish Uncharted 2 and 3 before that. Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2014)

Anorion said:


> people in India spend more time reading books than any other country
> NOP World Culture Score(TM) Index Examines Global Media Habits... Uncovers Who's Tuning... -- re> NEW YORK, June 15 /PRNewswire/ --


wow.. That's good to hear.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 11, 2014)

TIL that the connection my Employer uses

*www.speedtest.net/result/3556506240.png


:heavy breathing:


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2014)

The newer version of tapatalk (4.xxx) looks way better than the older one (2.xxx)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 11, 2014)

TIL about Graphene aerogel being lighter than air...
Graphene aerogel is seven times lighter than air, can balance on a blade of grass - Slideshow | ExtremeTech


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 11, 2014)

i don't know the english word for those arc shaped red stones type are used to build roof in a village ?
anyone knows ?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2014)

Pantile, but shingle is good too


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 11, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> i don't know the english word for those arc shaped red stones type are used to build roof in a village ?
> anyone knows ?



Can't say a common vocabulary term but here it is :
Mangalore tiles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
List of commercially available roofing material - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 11, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Can't say a common vocabulary term but here it is :
> Mangalore tiles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> List of commercially available roofing material - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



thats all i could find too, not the same but very close. Thank you


----------



## Flash (Jun 11, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> TIL about Graphene aerogel being lighter than air...
> Graphene aerogel is seven times lighter than air, can balance on a blade of grass - Slideshow | ExtremeTech


Also Graphene is harder than Diamond.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 12, 2014)

TIL searching a good phone in your budget is the worst nightmare ever


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 12, 2014)

Flash said:


> Also Graphene is harder than Diamond.



Boron Carbide.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 12, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> TIL searching a good phone in your budget is the worst nightmare ever



make the e-comm sites your friend


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> make the e-comm sites your friend



TIL that tdf is place to get trolled.


----------



## kaz (Jun 12, 2014)

TIL that the admins of Norinder Mudi, Avrind Kerjiwul, Atel Bihroi Watchpay, Lel Kreshno Andwandi, Veroit Coalhi, Ornub Goswemi, Pappu, ModemJi, Monmuhin, Digvijey Seng and Team Monmuhin and Co. are the same....They really are some hard working guys....teak che?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 12, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> TIL that tdf is place to get trolled.



how come?

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> TIL that the admins of Norinder Mudi, Avrind Kerjiwul, Atel Bihroi Watchpay, Lel Kreshno Andwandi, Veroit Coalhi, Ornub Goswemi, Pappu, ModemJi, Monmuhin, Digvijey Seng and Team Monmuhin and Co. are the same....They really are some hard working guys....teak che?



ekdum teak che.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 12, 2014)

TIL: The refresh option in Windows is actually of no use. It does not do anything except redrawing the icons in desktop. Damn!!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> TIL: The refresh option in Windows is actually of no use. It does not do anything except redrawing the icons in desktop. Damn!!



What did you think, you can stop bathing, and expect Windows "Refresh" option to make you clean instead?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 12, 2014)

Vyom said:


> What did you think, you can stop bathing, and expect Windows "Refresh" option to make you clean instead?



I don't know man. Since ages everyone is doing that whnever computer is stuck. I thought may be, may be it refreshes the RAM or something like that. How foolish of me


----------



## amjath (Jun 12, 2014)

TIL that our news are posting too late. I read 213 miles of traffic in Brazil today. But my Brazil friend says it was on Monday not today. And all strikes are over on Monday.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> TIL that our news are posting too late. I read 213 miles of traffic in Brazil today. But my Brazil friend says it was on Monday not today. And all strikes are over on Monday.



Not to preach or something, but get in the habits of providing more info in posts. News sources you refer? Read where? Newspaper or some site? Your post raises more questions than answers.
Getting into the habit of giving more information in your posts, will make your writing skills better as well as would prove beneficial for the readers of the forum. 

Applies to most of the members posting in forums like this.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 12, 2014)

TIL android is awesome


----------



## amjath (Jun 12, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Not to preach or something, but get in the habits of providing more info in posts. News sources you refer? Read where? Newspaper or some site? Your post raises more questions than answers.
> Getting into the habit of giving more information in your posts, will make your writing skills better as well as would prove beneficial for the readers of the forum.
> 
> Applies to most of the members posting in forums like this.


Apologies, but I'm on phone. so thought my post suffice what km trying to say.



JojoTheDragon said:


> TIL android is awesome



U need to install CM and try the new theme engine and new themes


----------



## kaz (Jun 12, 2014)

JojoTheDragon said:


> TIL android is awesome



Why so late btw


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 12, 2014)

kaz said:


> Why so late btw


Mom said after HS, before college. 


amjath said:


> Apologies, but I'm on phone. so thought my post suffice what km trying to say.
> 
> 
> 
> U need to install CM and try the new theme engine and new themes


CM = cyanogen mod , right ? Will try all that as soon I've had my fill of vanilla android.


----------



## amjath (Jun 12, 2014)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Mom said after HS, before college.
> 
> CM = cyanogen mod , right ? Will try all that as soon I've had my fill of vanilla android.



Yeah what phone BTW??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 12, 2014)

Le Moto G .


----------



## Flash (Jun 13, 2014)

TIL that SMART DUST:

_Sometimes homework pays off, even when it blows up in your face. Chemistry graduate student Jamie Link was working on a silicon chip at the University of California, San Diego. When the chip shattered, she discovered (with the help of her professor) that the tiny bits of the chip were still sending signals, operating as tiny sensors. They coined the term "smart dust" for the small, self-assembling particles. Smart dust has a myriad of potential applications and plays a large role in attacking and destroying tumors.

_10 Awesome Accidental Discoveries - Popular Mechanics


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 14, 2014)

TIL that [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION] was gearbox


----------



## Gollum (Jun 14, 2014)

I learned that I am almost at the lsat chapter of Infamous second son. I dont wanna finish this game its so good. I want more powers.


----------



## srkmish (Jun 14, 2014)

today i learned that you can play even 1080p mkvs directly in chrome browser. just need to open that file via browser. does anyone know if chrome does this interna
ly or uses external codecs


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 14, 2014)

TIL that Smokin Joes is miles better than Dominoes Pizza


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 14, 2014)

TIL miles is a unit of pizza


----------



## aaruni (Jun 15, 2014)

TIL how to batch resize images in linux via CLI


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 15, 2014)

TIL that if i am gonna watch a football game at 3:30 in the morning ,i should get some sleep before the game or else i would sleep during the course of the game.


----------



## amjath (Jun 15, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> TIL that if i am gonna watch a football game at 3:30 in the morning ,i should get some sleep before the game or else i would sleep during the course of the game.


this happened to me during 2006 world cup finals.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> TIL that if i am gonna watch a football game at 3:30 in the morning ,i should get some sleep before the game or else i would sleep during the course of the game.


even  i slept off after balotelli's goal.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2014)

TIL that my roommates are absolute duffers in case of football.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 15, 2014)

Watched whole match and the next match too!!! B-) 

Though my secret was that I slept at 8 o'clock last night!!!


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 15, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> TIL that my roommates are absolute duffers in case of football.



I'm a duffer when it comes to sports.


----------



## kaz (Jun 15, 2014)

Same....Though I watch a little Cricket, F1, MotoGP only when I am free...No Football here


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 15, 2014)

to all the above things, to me, any thing is considered as interesting if you can loose your sleep for it, 
I  mean, you wont need sleep until the match  ends,


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 16, 2014)

TIL that i have liver inflammation, oh fml.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 16, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> TIL that i have liver inflammation, oh fml.



no Daaroo then 

- - - Updated - - -



The other day i leaned that *SPAIN* "The S is silent"


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 16, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> no Daaroo then
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


on fb/9gag.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 16, 2014)

TIL that not all the successful people or people who have reached to top are Intelligent, talented or skillfull, some of them have good reference or just a very good luck.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> TIL that not all the successful people or people who have reached to top are Intelligent, talented or skillfull, some of them have good reference or just a very good luck.



Welcome to the Real world.

And, TIL that I have to learn a lot of things and I have little time. Lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 16, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> TIL that not all the successful people or people who have reached to top are Intelligent, talented or skillfull, some of them have good reference or just a very good luck.



Define success.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Define success.


in India?? tons of money and a trophy wife.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 17, 2014)

Well phrased.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> in India?? tons of money ( Former gets the latter ) [STRIKE]and a trophy wife.[/STRIKE]


 

Exception : Marrying Girlfriend. You don't need the above


----------



## kaz (Jun 17, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Define success.



Success is when you become a Minister


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 17, 2014)

Its more of yesterday I learned that some officials get a thrill by harassing people.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 17, 2014)

TIL , the true usefullness and meaning of spoilers. You really should not click that button.
There should be an agreement and licenses next to that button.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 17, 2014)

TIL: Using _Anyways_ in a sentence is incorrect. Anyway!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 17, 2014)

The Conqueror said:


> TIL: Using _Anyways_ in a sentence is incorrect. Anyway!


Learnt that in high school!!!  
Also learnt that it's dais and not "dias"...


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 17, 2014)

The Conqueror said:


> TIL: Using _Anyways_ in a sentence is incorrect. Anyway!



Yes, the plural makes no sense. Anyway is correct. Anyways is wrong.

But tell this to people who type 'nice picha' or 'whateva' on FB.


----------



## R2K (Jun 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> in India?? tons of money and a trophy wife.



Just tons of money. Trophy wife comes in automatically if you have money


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Exception : Marrying Girlfriend.* You don't  the above*



ganga much?? 

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> Success is when you become a Minister



in that case, you dont wannabe arbind kachrubal.


----------



## kaz (Jun 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> in that case, you dont wannabe arbind kachrubal.



Point 

- - - Updated - - -

TIL that uninstalling AVG from Windows 8.1 makes hell of a difference in Windows' performance


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> ganga much??



There was a typo, missing *need*. Ganga??!! Something to do with The River?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 17, 2014)

word: Stem ~ the main body or stalk of a plant or shrub, typically rising above ground but occasionally subterranean. 
a girl's name is mrinalini means Stem of the lotus flower....


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 17, 2014)

TIL, how to use Google Drive API using request urls in C#.net



JojoTheDragon said:


> TIL don't screw with pimples and bumps on face.


Use *clincitop* gel, you will add one more post in this thread, that it's useful


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 17, 2014)

TIL that if i take 3 paracetamol's of 650mg dosage in a span of 7 hours i wouldnt be able to walk properly for a couple of days.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 17, 2014)

TIL This: 

[YOUTUBE]-_WjDSX5HaY[/YOUTUBE]

Don't link me "Youtube videos" thread. This is something everyone "needs" to watch. This might change some people's lives.


----------



## Flash (Jun 17, 2014)

The Conqueror said:


> TIL: Using _Anyways_ in a sentence is incorrect. Anyway!





powerhoney said:


> Learnt that in high school!!!
> Also learnt that it's dais and not "dias"...


TIL that Anyway and dais.

 @Vyom: TFS. That's a well-edited video with deep thoughts.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 18, 2014)

Numerology
Numerology: Your Life Challenges


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 18, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> Numerology
> Numerology: Your Life Challenges



Numerology, astrology, palm reading, face reading is bunch of nonsense.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 18, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Numerology, astrology, palm reading, face reading is bunch of nonsense.



Works for believers, just like God


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 18, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Numerology, astrology, palm reading, face reading is bunch of nonsense.



if you expecting ground breaking changes in your life with help of this than sure it's non-sense.


----------



## Flash (Jun 18, 2014)

TIL that there's a reason behind everything...

Why Indian toilet is best - Scientific Reason | Guruprasad's Portal


----------



## amjath (Jun 19, 2014)

Til when BSNL line gets reconnected by paying due bills, fup gets reset.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 21, 2014)

kaz said:


> TIL that uninstalling AVG from Windows 8.1 makes hell of a difference in Windows' performance



Are you sure? I am using 8.1 and AVG and My system is very slow in booting and shut down. Never thought AVG was the culprit. !!


----------



## haniya11 (Jun 21, 2014)

Today I learned that all people have universal traits no matter what their upbringing.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 23, 2014)

Today i learned that Reebok Zigtech shoes are the absolute worst when it comes to weight training.


----------



## kaz (Jun 23, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Are you sure? I am using 8.1 and AVG and My system is very slow in booting and shut down. Never thought AVG was the culprit. !!



I'm very much sure...When I pressed win+e it took few secs to open explorer earlier and now it opens instantly... Also disk usage has been reduced and I can see performance boost everywhere, I'm not installing any anti virus program on my Win 8.1


----------



## Anorion (Jun 23, 2014)

TIL people in Western Africa no longer appreciate Bollywood because it became too western


> For years, Indian movies have been an accepted, admired part of Hausa popular culture compared favorably with the negative effects of Western media. Indian movies offered an alternative style of fashion and romance that Hausa youth could follow without the ideological baggage of "becoming western". But as the style of Bollywood has begun to change over the last few years this acceptance is becoming more questioned. Contemporary films are more sexually explicit and violent. Nigerian viewers comment on this when they compare older Indian films of the 1950s and 1960s that "had" culture to newer ones which are more Westernized. One friend complained about this saying that "when I was young, the Indian films we used to see were based on their tradition. But now Indian films are just like American films. They go to discos, make gangs, they'll do anything in a hotel and they play rough in romantic scenes where before you could never see things like that."


Bollywood Comes To Nigeria | Samar Magazine


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2014)

^ Can't believe we have world class audiences for the Indian cinema. .


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 23, 2014)

Anorion said:


> TIL people in Western Africa no longer appreciate Bollywood because it became too western
> 
> Bollywood Comes To Nigeria | Samar Magazine



Wow when i was hanging out in net cafes in Dubai i so many niggas seeing Bollywood movies I was like WTF now i know the truth.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 23, 2014)

101gamzer said:


> Wow when i was hanging out in net cafes in Dubai i so many *niggas* seeing Bollywood movies I was like WTF now i know the truth.



Born in the wrong decade? You are lucky being in an  Indian Tech Forum  People in intl ones just wait for such remarks  Some of them even would just hunt you down and kick in the arse for fun you know?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 23, 2014)

TIL don't touch tire toe settings in F1 to make your tires last long.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 23, 2014)

Btw, guys, just for your info, the Ethiopian people in my varsity speak fluent Hindi and most of them are Salman Khan fans!!! 

Now, my quote should be in the list of "Today I Learned" for most of you guys!!!


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2014)

Today I learned work can be addictive if you let it get to you(damn distributed transactions).


----------



## Flash (Jun 24, 2014)

TIL that ... is called Ellipsis.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 24, 2014)

TIL Indians never can be happy for other Indians who are doing good than them.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 25, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> TIL Indians never can be happy for other Indians who are doing good than them.



oh yeah. 

jealousy.

and whats even more disappointing is that they try to pull those successful/doing good people down if they can.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 25, 2014)

at least we can ship crabs in open crates


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 25, 2014)

TIL (more of realize than learn) that most people don't have a code which they follow.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 27, 2014)

TIL that I can use formatting shortcuts(Ctrl+B, Ctrl+I etc) on this forum too!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 28, 2014)

Anorion said:


> at least we can ship crabs in open crates



wut??


----------



## Anorion (Jun 28, 2014)

its a parable. might have heard of it. posting first form of it I found on the net. 


> A few years ago, someone told me a story about an Indian businessman, who made big bucks exporting crabs in containers with no lids.
> A cost-conscious rival who just couldn’t bear the suspense finally asked our gentleman how he managed to export his crabs in lidless containers. Didn’t those crustaceans simply crawl away?
> Prompt came the response: These were Indian crabs, after all. There was nothing to worry here because the moment one crab tried climbing up, the others would pull him down.


Capturing Indian ?crab? behaviour | Business Line


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 28, 2014)

^ lol


----------



## Shah (Jun 28, 2014)

Today I learned that the "K" my friends send me in WhatsApp and Text Messages isn't "Potassium". 

I really appreciate them for saving a fraction of second by not typing "O" in front of it.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 28, 2014)

TIL that some girls on twitter will send you their nudes for some RTs


----------



## Nipun (Jun 28, 2014)

Shah said:


> Today I learned that the "K" my friends send me in WhatsApp and Text Messages isn't "Potassium".
> 
> I really appreciate them for saving a fraction of second by not typing "O" in front of it.



Is it "k" for "kidding"?


----------



## Shah (Jun 28, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> TIL that some girls on twitter will send you their nudes for some RTs





Time to follow people you're following.

 [MENTION=112980]Nipun[/MENTION]: Not sure.


----------



## Flash (Jun 28, 2014)

Shah said:


> Today I learned that the "K" my friends send me in WhatsApp and Text Messages isn't "Potassium".
> 
> I really appreciate them for saving a fraction of second by not typing "O" in front of it.


If you understood K for Potassium, won't you misunderstand the O for Oxygen?


----------



## Shah (Jun 28, 2014)

Flash said:


> If you understood K for Potassium, won't you misunderstand the O for Oxygen?



Oxygen-Potassium ?!?!?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 28, 2014)

RIP chemistry


----------



## Anorion (Jun 30, 2014)

TIL "tech support scams"
Tech Support Scams - Help & Resource Page | Malwarebytes Unpacked
they are being run out of this country
this what some of our "call centers" are up to ?


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 30, 2014)

TIL that you have to learn acting if you wanna play football.


----------



## justgothere (Jun 30, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> TIL that you have to learn acting if you wanna play football.



Really bad moment for this exciting world cup. As bad as what fixing is to cricket.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 30, 2014)

TIL that if you try to explain conditional probability to your clients , you might get a warning mail from your manager since he does not know about it and you do.


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2014)

TIL that BACK TO THE FUTURE trilogy is awesome, and realized why I missed these series all these days. ☹


----------



## Vyom (Jul 1, 2014)

Flash said:


> TIL that BACK TO THE FUTURE trilogy is awesome, and realized why I missed these series all these days. ☹



Welcome to the club. 
Better late than never. Next year is 2015. And world is waiting for flying hover board. It just might be around the corner.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 1, 2014)

TIL that in some countries you cannot cross road at the signal unless there the pedestrian signal  turns green & you could be arrested / have to pay fine..  And to top all of it there is a term for it "Jaywalking".


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 1, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> TIL that if you try to explain conditional probability to your clients , you might get a warning mail from your manager since he does not know about it and you do.



LOOOOOOOL cause  is not enough


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> TIL that in some countries you cannot cross road at the signal unless there the pedestrian signal  turns green & you could be arrested / have to pay fine..  And to top all of it there is a term for it "Jaywalking".



*www.odt.co.nz/files/story/2008/12/the_modified_pedestrian_crossing_signal_at_the_cor_3462321904.JPG


----------



## kaz (Jul 1, 2014)

huh racism....People in pants are stopped and lungi wale allowed to walk....


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 1, 2014)

kaz said:


> huh racism....People in pants are stopped and lungi wale allowed to walk....



 
that seems more like a skirt. so :
only females can cross the road.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 1, 2014)

Anorion said:


> its a parable. might have heard of it. posting first form of it I found on the net.
> 
> Capturing Indian ?crab? behaviour | Business Line



aah lol


----------



## kaz (Jul 1, 2014)

TIL that truecrypt is dead now....I cry


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Welcome to the club.
> Better late than never. Next year is 2015. And world is waiting for flying hover board. It just might be around the corner.


Great Scott!!!


----------



## Vyom (Jul 1, 2014)

Flash said:


> Great Scott!!!



Well, since you are new I will give you a slack. You say Great Scott with Shock. So its ...
Great Scott


----------



## Nipun (Jul 2, 2014)

TIL Ctrl + Backspace erases a complete word.

TI Also L that my internet plan provides me 2mbps upto 20GB, not 10GB as I used to think. Thanks to those annoying MTNL pop-ups that some engineer at their office added just to prove he can do it.


----------



## Flash (Jul 2, 2014)

TIL that when we see the word 'click' from a long distance, it appears like something else.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 2, 2014)

Nipun said:


> TIL Ctrl + Backspace erases a complete word.
> 
> TI Also L that my internet plan provides me 2mbps upto 20GB, not 10GB as I used to think. Thanks to those annoying MTNL pop-ups that some engineer at their office added just to prove he can do it.



Let me add a few more to your learning 
doing Ctl+Shift + (left/right) selects entire word in the pressed direction.
and ctl+(left/right) skips the entire word in the pressed direction

older but adding it in TIL, that I need to keep the monitor covered up when not in use... got 2 scratches on lower left of the screen


----------



## Flash (Jul 2, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Let me add a few more to your learning
> doing Ctl+Shift + (left/right) selects entire word in the pressed direction.
> and ctl+(left/right) skips the entire word in the pressed direction
> 
> older but adding it in TIL, that I need to keep the monitor covered up when not in use... got 2 scratches on lower left of the screen


Adding to that, CTRL + SHIFT + UP selects the entire sentence from the point where the cursor is placed.


----------



## kaz (Jul 2, 2014)

Flash said:


> Adding to that, CTRL + SHIFT + UP selects the entire sentence from the point where the cursor is placed.



When the cursor it at the starting point, use CTRL+SHIFT+DOWN to select the entire line of texts after the cursor (it may be one or more sentences)


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 2, 2014)

Flash said:


> TIL that when we see the word 'click' from a long distance, it appears like something else.








anikkket said:


> Let me add a few more to your learning
> doing Ctl+Shift + (left/right) selects entire word in the pressed direction.
> and ctl+(left/right) skips the entire word in the pressed direction





Flash said:


> Adding to that, CTRL + SHIFT + UP selects the entire sentence from the point where the cursor is placed.





kaz said:


> When the cursor it at the starting point, use CTRL+SHIFT+DOWN to select the entire line of texts after the cursor (it may be one or more sentences)



TIL that guys in the forum will troll at any and every opportunity they get.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2014)

what is trolling exactly - Im not sure if I know the meaning any more or not

that bit, where the troll does not care about the reaction, whether positive or negative, as long as the reaction is intense... does not seem to be a factor in what people refer to as trolling \
most of these are auto trolls because they are the intense reactions to begin with.. ? see now im confused

trolling is not just using bad grammar, and image macros constantly... that is a part of language now, an extension the same as emoticons 
making jokes, snide remarks, sarcastic comments... not trolling
having an agenda... again not trolling 

one difference between trolls and non trolls acc to me is that trolls don't care about their own image, something im sure forum "trolls" are not so careless about.... signature of a troll is that as soon as you read you get frustrated of its sheer stupidity. It should be impossible to formulate a meaningful reply.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 2, 2014)

TIL front end web development sucks. Why cant everyone agree on one single standard?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2014)

TIL that Anorion is researching on trolling.

TIL that it takes a hand to mind coordination of exactly 1 min if you want to get a confirm tatkal ticket from Bihar to Delhi. Any more than that and you might only get a waiting list ticket.

And finally.. adding to above TIL's...
Double click selects a whole word. Triple click selects a complete line/paragraph.

You are welcome Nipun.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2014)

TIL Ctrl+F4 closes the current tab.


----------



## kaz (Jul 2, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> TIL Ctrl+F4 closes the current tab.



I prefer CTRL+W


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 3, 2014)

kaz said:


> I prefer CTRL+W



Me too. Can f4 is too far to be used with one hand.


----------



## snap (Jul 3, 2014)

TIL many things from here  What common misconceptions really irk you? : AskReddit


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2014)

TIL poly count means nothing in a game, baked textures are much more important. no matter how many polygons you try to fit in, it's never gonna be enough, and you can achieve much more realism with shaders, textures, bump maps... basically materials... you are gonna hit limits of proccy and gpu pretty soon before you even get to realism if you try to approach realism with poly count. 

also resolution means nothing about quality really. there is no way for anyone to get to know this first hand without checking out a high poly game in 512x384, it still looks muuch better than a low poly game at 1080p, only thing is you cant because no such titles exist. are there any demos that actually show this?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2014)

That's lot of wisdom in nutshell


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2014)

TIL beating your own chest somewhat sounds like a percussion instrument


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2014)

Anorion said:


> TIL beating your own chest somewhat sounds like a percussion instrument


Beat ur own nuts & u shall sound like a opera singing lady...


----------



## kaz (Jul 3, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Beat ur own nuts & u shall sound like a opera singing lady...



 eehehehe


----------



## kaz (Jul 6, 2014)

TIL that courier guys deliver on Sunday also, that too at 8pm, that too with an auto rickshaw


----------



## Vyom (Jul 6, 2014)

TIL that Burnout Paradise have a Secret mode, where you can press S, and then you enter in a mode that makes your car bounce up and down, and you can then create havoc in the city. 
The discovery was totally accidental.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 7, 2014)

Vyom said:


> TIL that Burnout Paradise have a Secret mode, where you can press S, and then you enter in a mode that makes your car bounce up and down, and you can then create havoc in the city.
> The discovery was totally accidental.


That is showtime...


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 7, 2014)

TIL that it takes 60 zettabytes of information ( 60 with 21 zeros after it ) to make a human being.

Source: How many gigabytes does it take to make a human?


----------



## aaruni (Jul 7, 2014)

Vyom said:


> TIL that Burnout Paradise have a Secret mode, where you can press S, and then you enter in a mode that makes your car bounce up and down, and you can then create havoc in the city.
> The discovery was totally accidental.



Not at all secret. Showtime. Each road has two rules, one time rule, and one showtime rule. Beat them both to rule the road.


----------



## Flash (Jul 7, 2014)

TIL that the Murciélago is Spanish for “bat.”
Lamborghini driven by Bruce Wayne in Christopher Nolan’s Batman trilogy is a Murciélago.


----------



## amjath (Jul 7, 2014)

Flash said:


> TIL that the Murciélago is Spanish for “bat.”
> Lamborghini driven by Bruce Wayne in Christopher Nolan’s Batman trilogy is a Murciélago.



wow i thought it was Gallardo

- - - Updated - - -

BTW TFS


----------



## Flash (Jul 7, 2014)

amjath said:


> wow i thought it was Gallardo
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> BTW TFS


Lamborghini Murcielago LP 640 Roadster..

*iletaitunepub.fr/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/bruce_wayne-car-dark-knight-rises-nyc.jpg


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 7, 2014)

Flash said:


> TIL that the Murciélago is Spanish for “bat.”
> Lamborghini driven by Bruce Wayne in Christopher Nolan’s Batman trilogy is a Murciélago.


A correction...
It was Murcielago for the first two films and an Aventador for the last film...


----------



## Anorion (Jul 7, 2014)

Flash said:


> Lamborghini Murcielago LP 640 Roadster..
> 
> *iletaitunepub.fr/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/bruce_wayne-car-dark-knight-rises-nyc.jpg



that's Roadster from Batman Begins, DK has just LP640, not the roadster version. Diff is closed top in DK.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 7, 2014)

Anorion said:


> that's Roadster from Batman Begins, DK has just LP640, not the roadster version. Diff is closed top in DK.



DK?

5char


----------



## Anorion (Jul 7, 2014)

dark knight


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 8, 2014)

Gallardo looks more badass compared to Murcielago


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 8, 2014)

Anorion said:


> that's Roadster from Batman Begins, DK has just LP640, not the roadster version. Diff is closed top in DK.


What's "diff"... Please don't use SMS language... 
For those who got confused by this post, let me quote:

" The Lamborghini is the luxury automobile used by Bruce Wayne inChristopher Nolan's Batman film trilogy. He drives a model Murciélago (which means "bat" in Spanish) roadster in Batman Begins, a model Murciélago LP 640 in The Dark Knight, and a model Aventador LP 700-4 in The Dark Knight Rises."

Source: Bruce Wayne's Lamborghini - Batman Wiki


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 8, 2014)

I think diff- different


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 8, 2014)

Difference in this case


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2014)

Continue the auto talk here-*www.digit.in/forum/automobiles/185411-general-automobile-discussion-thread.html#post2135088


----------



## Flash (Jul 8, 2014)

TIL In the early 1990’s, Michael Jackson tried to buy Marvel Comics just so that he could play Spider Man in his own produced movie..


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 8, 2014)

^whoa !! Thats new... i am glad he didn't do it.. 

TIL that Despite my phone's warranty being over, its replaced motherboard still has a 3 month warranty.( All replaced parts of Xperia Smartphones will have an extended 3 moths warranty ). w00t w00t


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 8, 2014)

Anorion said:


> TIL beating your own chest somewhat sounds like a percussion instrument





Chaitanya said:


> Beat ur own nuts & u shall sound like a opera singing lady...




Omg lol wtf was dat


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 8, 2014)

TIL that the blue radiation around the nuclear reactor core is due to Cherenkov radiation.
Cherenkov radiation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also I learned that passenger commercial planes have supercharged turbofan engines.


----------



## kaz (Jul 9, 2014)

TIL that Sparks size 6 footwear are 26.2 cms, while Fila and Puma size 8 are 26.5


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2014)

TIL Xiaomi launches Mi 3 in India for INR 14,999 and it supports USB OTG as well


----------



## Flash (Jul 14, 2014)

TIL the name of the Iron Maiden's mascot is "Eddie".

*images.gibson.com/Lifestyle/English/AllAccess/2010/News/Iron-Maiden-Replica.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 14, 2014)

TIL that the mtime key in find command does not give proper outputs in  Sun OS


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 14, 2014)

TIL you can download the entire wikipedia.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 14, 2014)

Flash said:


> TIL the name of the Iron Maiden's mascot is "Eddie".
> 
> *images.gibson.com/Lifestyle/English/AllAccess/2010/News/Iron-Maiden-Replica.jpg



I didn't know that...


----------



## R2K (Jul 14, 2014)

TIL that SONY sold its PC division SONY VAIO to some Japanese company. So no more SONY VAIO laptops. 
Now it will be known as just VAIO and only be available in Japan

I always wanted to own a Sony vaio. I decided to go for dell laptop last time only because SONY Vaio was way out of my price Range


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 15, 2014)

TIL that operation director in my project gets 14000 USD as salary.





Per Month.


----------



## Flash (Jul 15, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> TIL that operation director in my project gets 14000 USD as salary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cdn.overclock.net/4/45/200x200px-ZC-45a38b06_disgusted-mother-of-god-l.png

Is he NRI or an American?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 15, 2014)

Flash said:


> *cdn.overclock.net/4/45/200x200px-ZC-45a38b06_disgusted-mother-of-god-l.png
> 
> Is he NRI or an American?



them Bloody Indians...i just calculated the amount of tax he pays is more than twice my salary.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 15, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> TIL that operation director in my project gets 14000 USD as salary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in US an average .NET lead developer on contract basis gets paid between 90-120k USD per year. 
A .NET architect gets paid around 160-200k USD per year.
Project Managers gets paid 150-180k USD at least per year that too with benefits and if its a core technical manager add 15-20k atleast on top of it with added benefits.
I am talking about big firms though.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 15, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> them Bloody Indians...i just calculated the amount of tax he pays is more than twice my salary.


his monthly tax is more than your monthly salary ?!!!
well , he must haves started working even before you were born.


----------



## amjath (Jul 15, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> his monthly tax is more than your monthly salary ?!!!
> well , he must haves started working even before you were born.



with that camera in hand yeah!!!


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> his monthly tax is more than your monthly salary ?!!!
> well , he must haves started working even before you were born.



You really have no idea how industry works do you 

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> with that camera in hand yeah!!!


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 15, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> You really have no idea how industry works do you
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


 .
I am not a photographer by profession. its just a hobby.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 17, 2014)

TIL the definition of bandwidth : The width, usually measured in hertz, of a frequency band.  
bandwidth - Wiktionary


----------



## Flash (Jul 17, 2014)

TIL Barack Obama exists in DC Comics. 
Barack Obama (New Earth) - DC Comics Database


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 21, 2014)

TIL that Obama and his family lived in Jakarta for  5 years !! :O


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 26, 2014)

TIL that if i tap the android version line in the settings multiple times, it'll show an animation of the android version, JB for me.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 26, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> TIL that if i tap the android version line in the settings multiple times, it'll show an animation of the android version, JB for me.





You learnt that pretty late for a geek!!!


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 27, 2014)

TIL why Twitter have 140 characters restriction for a tweet.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 27, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> TIL why Twitter have 140 characters restriction for a tweet.


Why???


----------



## Anorion (Jul 27, 2014)

so entire tweet along with username fits in one sms... it was designed limit at that time


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 27, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Why???





Anorion said:


> so entire tweet along with username fits in one sms... it was designed limit at that time




Exactly, Its called the SMS of Internet.


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Why???



From an answer from Quora:
Twitter was originally focused on using SMS as a transport. SMS has a 160 character limit. Adding the 140 max for a tweet plus 15 characters for a username and 2 characters for a command plus delimiter, you get 157. That takes up almost the entire SMS payload.


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 27, 2014)

TIL that not only non waterproof Nokia phones survive a dip in water(milk actually) but moto phones too survive(moto e)


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 27, 2014)

TIL that we should go to gym whenever we can, otherwise if you get bored for 1-2 days and dont go for it, later when you get ill, the gap to join again increases..


----------



## aaruni (Jul 27, 2014)

anikkket said:


> TIL that we should go to gym whenever we can, otherwise if you get bored for 1-2 days and dont go for it, later when you get ill, the gap to join again increases..



maybe offtopic, but you guys think gym is good? what you do at gym that cannot be accomplished at home ?


----------



## amjath (Jul 27, 2014)

aaruni said:


> maybe offtopic, but you guys think gym is good? what you do at gym that cannot be accomplished at home ?



yes yes


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 27, 2014)

aaruni said:


> maybe offtopic, but you guys think gym is good? what you do at gym that cannot be accomplished at home ?



many other like leg press.. you must not be having that one at your home right.
and the environment is also important, i have dumbbells at home but i feel better at gym because you get help from trainers and etc. get some ideas how to do some exercises properly.

Just a joke--


Spoiler



also you can see some hoties doing exercises on the mat ;]


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 28, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> You learnt that pretty late for a geek!!!


Am a semi geek.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 28, 2014)

anikkket said:


> many other like leg press.. you must not be having that one at your home right.
> and the environment is also important, i have dumbbells at home but i feel better at gym because you get help from trainers and etc. get some ideas how to do some exercises properly.
> 
> Just a joke--
> ...


I go  toy office gym.

Much hotties. 
Such t*tties. 
Waow.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 29, 2014)

i remember a day, about 7-8 months ago, a very fair girl used to come to gym. She used to wear very short- shorts. One day she layed down on the mat againt a mirror and stretched both of her legs in air horizontally.. Every single guy was like :O!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 29, 2014)

anikkket said:


> i remember a day, about 7-8 months ago, a very fair girl used to come to gym. She used to wear very short- shorts. One day she layed down on the mat againt a mirror and stretched both of her legs in air horizontally.. Every single guy was like :O!!!



sheesh... she had an "attractive" build?


----------



## snap (Jul 29, 2014)

Calvin plzz


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Vyom (Jul 29, 2014)

TIL that matchin Aspect Ratio with that of yoru Monitor's aspect ratio have a dramatic effect in increasing the FPS of the game. Even more than changing resolution, Multisampling or VSync! Thanks Race Driver Grid.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2014)

TIL the replacement External HDD from Toshiba's RMA has extended warranty and that too full 3 years.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 29, 2014)

TIL that people with high experience in coding, doesn't always mean they can code professionally.


----------



## Shah (Jul 30, 2014)

anikkket said:


> TIL that people with high experience in coding, doesn't always mean they can code professionally.



It's true to some extent. All programmers are not developers.


----------



## hsr (Jul 30, 2014)

TIL if you hover over tabs in Opera Next, you get the live preview of that site in a modal.

OT: Professional _code_ doesn't exist. There's good code or bad code. What you mean might be professional style, which is getting the architecture right.
(read: there's bad _professional code_)


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 31, 2014)

hsr said:


> TIL if you hover over tabs in Opera Next, you get the live preview of that site in a modal.
> 
> OT: Professional _code_ doesn't exist. There's good code or bad code. What you mean might be professional style, which is getting the architecture right.
> (read: there's bad _professional code_)



yea, maybe my words went wrong, but you got it correctly.
Handling a 3rd project which had a messed up coding..
current is the 1st by a person who has 2 years more exp(more CTC of curse) than me, now its given to me to fix it :[


*TIL* that you should be careful while you have lifted the weights..
(background - was doing decline close grip and used my neck as support to get in a comfortable position. Now i have frozen neck..)


----------



## kaz (Jul 31, 2014)

TIL that Flipkart was started with just INR 4,00,000


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2014)

kaz said:


> TIL that Flipkart was started with just INR 4,00,000


and it's worth 1$ Billion now. . .


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 31, 2014)

TIL that there's going to be Harry potter spin-off trilogy soon.


----------



## amjath (Jul 31, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> TIL that there's going to be Harry potter spin-off trilogy soon.


Seriously what


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 31, 2014)

amjath said:


> Seriously what



There is going to be 3 Parts movie (trilogy) which is Harry potter franchise but different story (spinoff).


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> There is going to be 3 Parts movie (trilogy) which is Harry potter franchise but different story (spinoff).


Hollywood people will milk the cow, as long it is alive.

- - - Updated - - -

TIL Er Wang Dong Cave, a cave in China with its own weather system!!

First-Ever Images of Er Wang Dong Cave, A Cave With Its Own Weather System | Weather Underground


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 1, 2014)

Flash said:


> TIL Er Wang Dong Cave, a cave in China with its own weather system!!
> 
> First-Ever Images of Er Wang Dong Cave, A Cave With Its Own Weather System | Weather Underground



thats WOW.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 1, 2014)

TIL that *Lisa Kudrow* Actually played in a role of a particularly inept waitress in a TV series named *Mad About You*. This TV series ended just before F.R.I.E.N.D.S and Lisa used to play a *Ursula Buffay* in MAY, which later was conceived by Kauffman and Crane in the way more popular TV series that followed keeping her character name exactly same. She came to be *Phoebe Buffay's *identical twin sister


----------



## Anorion (Aug 5, 2014)

TIL high speed cameras, and even regular cameras can be used to turn various objects into a microphone 

The Visual Microphone 
[YOUTUBE]FKXOucXB4a8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2014)

TIL Hitler had a portrait of Henry Ford behind his desk regarding him as an "inspiration".


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 5, 2014)

TIL im the unluckiest guy and people all around are Very lucky ! 
for instance MY friend bought 4 pizzas from Dominos and got a late delivery so, got half his money back ! and the place where i live, Dominos don't even deliver pizzas !
And his parents got some free tickets for a 5 star restaurant ! and hes going there today ! and me on the other hand ate in a restaurant about 5years ago !

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> TIL Hitler had a portrait of Henry Ford behind his desk regarding him as an "inspiration".


BTW did Henry Ford put people in concentration camps or did medical experiments on them ?Then how can it be "inspirational" ?


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> TIL im the unluckiest guy and people all around are Very lucky !
> for instance MY friend bought 4 pizzas from Dominos and got a late delivery so, got half his money back ! and the place where i live, Dominos don't even deliver pizzas !
> And his parents got some free tickets for a 5 star restaurant ! and hes going there today ! and me on the other hand ate in a restaurant about 5years ago !
> 
> ...



*From wiki:
*
Steven Watts wrote that Hitler "revered" Ford, proclaiming that "I shall do my best to put his theories into practice in Germany," and modeling the Volkswagen, the people's car, on the Model T.

- - - Updated - - -

and this one too...

*www.bbc.com/culture/story/20130830-the-nazi-car-we-came-to-love


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2014)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/05/a6e3upyh


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2014)

I have *NOMOPHOBIA*....


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 5, 2014)

Serious lol In this thread !


----------



## hsr (Aug 5, 2014)

TIL This is error free, valid programming:


```
var ಠ_ಠ = Object.create;
function ლ_ಠ益ಠ_ლ (ಠ_ಠ){
  return ಠ_ಠ({
    〱〱:NaN
  });
}
ლ_ಠ益ಠ_ლ(ಠ_ಠ);
```

pastasauce


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 5, 2014)

hsr said:


> TIL This is error free, valid programming:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



TIL this too from you 
checked, it works without any error.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 6, 2014)

TIL about the cost of living for one year IN MOON

The cost of living on the Moon (Infographic) | ScienceDump


----------



## Flash (Aug 6, 2014)

TIL how the first computer bug was found. Its hilarious. 

While Grace Hopper was working on a Mark II Computer at a US Navy research lab in Dahlgren, Virginia in 1947, her associates discovered a moth stuck in a relay and thereby impeding operation, whereupon she remarked that they were "debugging" the system. Though the term bug had been in use for many years in engineering to refer to small glitches and inexplicable problems, Admiral Hopper did bring the term into popularity and 

here is the bug they found:

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8a/H96566k.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 8, 2014)

^^That was awesome. The first bug.

btw TIL how it would look to play watch dogs, gta v and saints row iv in a black and white old-timer.

This is How Watch Dogs, GTA V, and Saints Row 4 Look Like While Running on 1973 Black and White TV


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 8, 2014)

*TIL* that Symbian is dead for Skype..
and also, Image upload is working now

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14617&d=1407478172


----------



## Anorion (Aug 8, 2014)

TIL How Different Cultures Understand Time - Business Insider

most interesting was Madagascar 


> The Malagasy imagine the future as flowing into the back of their heads, or passing them from behind, then becoming the past as it stretches out in front of them. The past is in front of their eyes because it is visible, known and influential. They can look at it, enjoy it, learn from it, even “play” with it. The Malagasy people spend an inordinate amount of time consulting their ancestors, exhuming their bones, even partying with them.
> 
> By contrast, the Malagasy consider the future unknowable. It is behind their head where they do not have eyes. Their plans for this unknown area will be far from meticulous, for what can they be based on? Buses in Madagascar leave, not according to a predetermined timetable, but when the bus is full. The situation triggers the event. Not only does this make economic sense, but it is also the time that most passengers have chosen to leave.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2014)

TIL Tp link W8968 supports tata photon+ dongle.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 8, 2014)

Anorion said:


> TIL How Different Cultures Understand Time - Business Insider
> 
> most interesting was Madagascar



Interesting read that was. Sharp contrast in some cultures where its emphasized to forget the past, and focus on future.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 9, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Andrew Jones is a legend in himself. I have immense respect for that guy. If you hear a TAD Evolution 1 and what it does and how it beats speakers costing thrice as much,you will start worshipping Mr. Andrew Jones too......there are very few left like him in the industry like.....Dave Wilson,Jeff Joseph, Anthony Gallo, Richard Vandersteen,.... etc etc
> 
> *TAD the very hiend speaker manufacturer is now owned by Pioneer and Pioneer Consumer Electronics division is now Owned by Onkyo.*



TIL this


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 15, 2014)

*TIL* that... before going to place any order to buy anything online... check any upcoming special days for ex. today (Independence day).

Background..


Spoiler



Ordered Puma Descendant slipon ruinning shoes for 3999. got them yesterday. and today, they are on sale with 35% off for 2600. I was like WTF..


----------



## kaz (Aug 16, 2014)

TIL that human beings can control their heartbeat


----------



## Vyom (Aug 16, 2014)

kaz said:


> TIL that human beings can control their heartbeat



Only when they sneeze, heart beat skips a beat. That is not controlling btw. :/


----------



## kaz (Aug 16, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Only when they sneeze, heart beat skips a beat. That is not controlling btw. :/



*No*...Was watching Super Humans on discovery...They guy can lower his heartbeat to 40bpm


----------



## amjath (Aug 16, 2014)

kaz said:


> *No*...Was watching Super Humans on discovery...They guy can lower his heartbeat to 40bpm



he is right then


----------



## Vyom (Aug 17, 2014)

TIL that I have cumulatively spend above of 42K on my primary PC and other 37k on mobile phone and tabs! Wow.
And I didn't even realize! 

Calculating it was a challenge, since I had to discover the price I paid when I bought them. Add to it 13k of my 2dary PC. I sure spend a lot considering I spend conservatively. 

And I still have to buy a GFX and SSD.


----------



## hsr (Aug 17, 2014)

^that's TIFU material


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 17, 2014)

whats TIFU??


----------



## kaz (Aug 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> whats TIFU??



Today I #%@& You


----------



## snap (Aug 17, 2014)

Today I Fked UP ^^ 



Spoiler



Le reddit army is here


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 17, 2014)

Today I learnt, going to Rock concerts can cause maximum ear rape


----------



## aaruni (Aug 17, 2014)

TIL, 


```
sudo apt-get god
```

actually works in Ubuntu.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2014)

It is called Custard Apple

*parentinghealthybabies.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Health-Benefits-of-Custard-Apple-for-Babies.jpg


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2014)

Faun said:


> It is called Custard Apple



What? Seriously?
These are my favorites


----------



## aaruni (Aug 19, 2014)

you didn't know ?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 19, 2014)

kaz said:


> Today I #%@& You





snap said:


> Today I Fked UP ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good.. TIL i learnt this.

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> What? Seriously?
> These are my favorites



i like them.. but not fav. my fav is mango.


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 19, 2014)

Faun said:


> It is called Custard Apple
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This gives me cold quickly


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> i like them.. but not fav. my fav is mango.



I don't like mangoes...Oranges are better


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 20, 2014)

kaz said:


> I don't like mangoes...Oranges are better



orange juice is betterer.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2014)

Butter Fruit (Avocado) milkshake is much better.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 21, 2014)

Faun said:


> Butter Fruit (Avocado) milkshake is much better.



TIL Butter Fruit is called Avocado


----------



## kaz (Aug 22, 2014)

Today I reported a bug here


----------



## ico (Aug 22, 2014)

TIL that people tend to post somebody else's Facebook information on public forums. They should not do this.


----------



## kaz (Aug 22, 2014)

You cleaned it 

Thanks


----------



## kaz (Aug 25, 2014)

TIL that SBI has removed the captcha verification in IRCTC payement gateway.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 25, 2014)

TIL Shimoga was a short form of Shiva-moga, which is from Shiva-Mukha, which means "Face of Shiva"


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2014)

TIL that VLC will never come to WP, and it's like the promise of our politicians. 
VLC for Windows Phone delay continues; Windows 8.1 version almost ready | Windows Phone Central


----------



## Neo (Aug 26, 2014)

A bottle of Beer and 3 cigarettes cant get you one bit high. stick to vodka.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 26, 2014)

Neo said:


> A bottle of Beer and 3 cigarettes cant get you one bit high. stick to vodka.



but, 3 Bottles of Beer and one cigarette can get you way higher. Vodka expensive


----------



## Neo (Aug 26, 2014)

A bottle of Elephant cost me 170 yesterday night, 3 bottles at that price is a bit high for me. i'll try it next time though. A quarter or two of vodka would have been enough for me, under 200 bucks too.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 26, 2014)

TIL


> The size of the byte has historically been hardware dependent and no definitive standards existed that mandated the size



Byte - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 26, 2014)

YIL(yesterday i learned) that you can swap PSU fan with any 80mm fan.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> YIL(yesterday i learned) that you can swap PSU fan with any 80mm fan.



You will also be able to swap your old PSU with a new PSU soon.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 27, 2014)

Faun said:


> You will also be able to swap your old PSU with a new PSU soon.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 27, 2014)

Out-of-home advertising - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 27, 2014)

Faun said:


> You will also be able to swap your old PSU with a new PSU soon.



it wasnt woking anyway so thought.to open it up


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2014)

TIL If you removed all the empty space from the atoms that make up all the humans on the planet, then you could fit all 6 billion of us inside a single apple.


----------



## amjath (Aug 27, 2014)

Flash said:


> TIL If you removed all the empty space from the atoms that make up all the humans on the planet, then you could fit all 6 billion of us inside a single apple.



this is too much chemistry for a day


----------



## tkin (Aug 28, 2014)

Today I learned that uTorrent can actually thrash a WD Black HDD and slow it down, this is around 90mbps torrent speed, wonder what would have happened if I had google's 1gbps network


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 28, 2014)

Flash said:


> TIL If you removed all the empty space from the atoms that make up all the humans on the planet, then you could fit all 6 billion of us inside a single apple.



not suprised. atoms basically are almost empty.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 28, 2014)

India did not participate in the FIFA World Cup in 1950 because FIFA did not allow them to play barefoot.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 28, 2014)

> Tom Stoppard the playwright likened the nucleus to the altar at the centre of St Paul's Cathedral, with the electrons like moths orbiting by the dome. So yes, there's so much empty space that if you squeezed it all out, squeezed out all the empty space in the atoms in the human race, they would fit in the volume of a sugar cube.



-Marcus Chown


----------



## kaz (Aug 28, 2014)

TIL writing comments between *--------* will make it appear bold on Youtube


----------



## amjath (Aug 28, 2014)

kaz said:


> TIL writing comments between *--------* will make it appear bold



where in tdf?

- - - Updated - - -

reddit?


----------



## kaz (Aug 28, 2014)

amjath said:


> where in tdf?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> reddit?



ooops forgot to say the main thing 
In Youtube comments


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 1, 2014)

TIL that Anand Lal Shimpi from Anandtech has officially retired from Editor in Chief. 

AnandTech | The Road Ahead

Great Work Anand, always liked your articles. The site has been torpid since awhile now, time for Ryan smith to boost it back to its former glory ( and get rid of the obvious bias towards...anyway.. please )

Append :

This just in ! Apple Hires Longtime Technology Journalist Anand Lal Shimpi - Mac Rumors


----------



## amjath (Sep 1, 2014)

^ so site name will be changed?

- - - Updated - - -

wonder what role he will get in Apple


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 1, 2014)

TIL that bunking college on first day of the weekdays is half as much as fun as bunking on last day of the weekdays,


----------



## Anorion (Sep 1, 2014)

TIL my college has net. no restrictions.

Our photoshop Sir saw two of us updating Warframe and said even he will join us for Counter Strike!


----------



## kaz (Sep 1, 2014)

TIL to get into safe mode in Windows 8.1 when laptop didn't boot...
No F8, why you do this Mycrowsoft, I cry 

- - - Updated - - -

TIL learned Lens for iPhone


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 1, 2014)

kaz said:


> TIL to get into safe mode in Windows 8.1 when laptop didn't boot...
> No F8, why you do this Mycrowsoft, I cry
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



The legacy boot menu is just a single command away-

Run command prompt as admin and execute this command.


```
[B]bcdedit /set {default} bootmenupolicy legacy[/B]
```


----------



## amjath (Sep 1, 2014)

^ yeah we need to enable manually, they want us to use advanced options using disk for troubleshooting everytime


----------



## kaz (Sep 1, 2014)

[MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] Thanks


----------



## Flash (Sep 1, 2014)

TIL: That A Man Renovating His Home In 1963 He Discovered A Tunnel... To A Massive Underground City.


----------



## kaz (Sep 3, 2014)

TIL to make my 4-5 years old MMX Data Card work in Windows 8.1  
I thought it was dead


----------



## Anorion (Sep 3, 2014)

TIL that monitors do not use DPI to display pictures, only the resolution. DPI is important only for print 
Say No to 72 dpi
The 72 PPI Web And Screen Resolution Myth


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 3, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] - DPI is basically used to make icons and text bigger or smaller, not the overall display.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 3, 2014)

Anorion said:


> TIL that monitors do not use DPI to display pictures, only the resolution. DPI is important only for print
> Say No to 72 dpi
> The 72 PPI Web And Screen Resolution Myth



The article seemed more like a rant than anything, but also quite myth-busting and educational. TFS.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2014)

TIL Amuricans are wearing untreated, natural, no blow-dried hair grown on Indian women
The Big Business of Stealing Fake Hair -- The Cut



> Indique, a company that has provided hair to Rihanna, Lady Gaga, and Jennifer Lawrence, has factories in India where company employees obtain the coveted hair from Indian temples.


----------



## kaz (Sep 7, 2014)

TIL that ARP of Premium Trains is only 15day
also learned that when you keep scrolling down the facebook news feeds, at the end it would show- *There are no more posts to show right now.*


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2014)

TIL 

*media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/236x/50/2f/5f/502f5f5fa32ddb75a9eed155022641dc.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 7, 2014)

kaz said:


> TIL that ARP of Premium Trains is only 15day
> also learned that when you keep scrolling down the facebook news feeds, at the end it would show- *There are no more posts to show right now.*


What is ARP??


----------



## Vyom (Sep 7, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> What is ARP??



Advanced reservation period. The minimum time to book a tickets allowed before train departure.
You should use Google more BTW.


----------



## kaz (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]


----------



## kisame (Sep 8, 2014)

TIL that 'vest' and 'west' sound different to native English speakers.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 8, 2014)

TIL the word for having multiple heads is "polycephaly"


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2014)

TIL one gets burps after having beer


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 8, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> TIL one gets burps after having beer



Why We Burp When We Drink Beer – Flagstaff-Grand Canyon Ale Trail


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Why We Burp When We Drink Beer – Flagstaff-Grand Canyon Ale Trail



probably the first one in my case, the carbonated beer


----------



## Flash (Sep 8, 2014)

TIL Stan Lee created Iron Man because he thought no one would like him.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 8, 2014)

Flash said:


> TIL Stan Lee created Iron Man because he thought no one would like him.


I faking love him. (not in Ahem manner and dont flow away from my status !)


----------



## Flash (Sep 8, 2014)

TIL that Spider*-*man is a correct way to denote Spidey, and not Spiderman. 

*i.imgur.com/D9PvqBb.gif


----------



## Anorion (Sep 13, 2014)

TIL Laniakea

Newly identified galactic supercluster is home to the Milky Way -- ScienceDaily


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2014)

TIL How to open my laptop and change the thermal paste.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 13, 2014)

Flash said:


> TIL that Spider*-*man is a correct way to denote Spidey, and not Spiderman.



Damn yes. So that's why I saw hyphen in the movie posters of Spider-Man! 
TFS!


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2014)

TIL the advert in uTorrent was optional, and also that I can remove it from settings. (Thanks Wikihow). 
The advert was getting on my nerve since it was not allowing me to resize the sidebar.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 15, 2014)

TIL Rubber-hose cryptanalysis is the extraction of cryptographic secrets from a person by beating that person (presumably with a rubber hose)


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2014)

Anorion said:


> TIL Rubber-hose cryptanalysis is the extraction of cryptographic secrets from a person by beating that person (presumably with a rubber hose)



thats Barbaric!!! Beating with Rubber hose pains a lot


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2014)

TIL an year old "Fan Error" problem can be solved by opening the heatsink assembly, cleaning the fan and putting 2 drops of oil in the rotor.


----------



## kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> TIL an year old "Fan Error" problem can be solved by opening the heatsink assembly, cleaning the fan and putting 2 drops of oil in the rotor.


which oil?


----------



## amjath (Sep 16, 2014)

kaz said:


> which oil?



coconut of course[may be], they serve good for these kind of work. He would have applied a little grease instead


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 16, 2014)

kaz said:


> which oil?



motor oil, i used the one used in sewing machine rotors


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> motor oil, i used the one used in sewing machine rotors


Oh that oil, my mom uses it for her machine. They say it is less sticky than coconut oil


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 17, 2014)

TIL the pain of learing guitar. Oh my finger tips!


----------



## Anorion (Sep 20, 2014)

CERN has a statue of Dancing Shiva


> In 2004, a 2m statue of the dancing Shiva was unveiled at CERN, the European Center for Research in Particle Physics in Geneva. The statue, symbolizing Shiva's cosmic dance of creation and destruction, was given to CERN by the Indian government to celebrate the research center's long association with India.



Nataraja - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Flash (Sep 20, 2014)

^ That's something new, i've learned today.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 20, 2014)

^img from File:CERN shiva.jpg - Wikimedia Commons


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/ETg8Gty.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 20, 2014)

amjath said:


> coconut of course[may be], they serve good for these kind of work. He would have applied a little grease instead





coconut oil in motors?? are you Nuts?

it becomes very sticky over time and is a dust magnet.

use motor oil always. 1-2 drops of that sewing machine oil is perfect.


----------



## amjath (Sep 20, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> coconut oil in motors?? are you Nuts?
> 
> it becomes very sticky over time and is a dust magnet.
> 
> use motor oil always. 1-2 drops of that sewing machine oil is perfect.


I used coconut oil sometime later I came to know it is the dust magnet


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 20, 2014)

did you put more than 2-3 drops??


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 20, 2014)

And another quickk note.. Have you seen that popular coconut hair oils freeze up in winter?? Have you thought what that may do to the fan bearing?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 20, 2014)

TIL that if you be nice to people (mostly strangers) for no goddamn reason they just freak out.


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2014)

TIL bar-end weights in motorcycles are not just used for cosmetic purpose but they do have a functional purpose i.e. to reduce the vibration of handlebar.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 20, 2014)

Faun said:


> TIL bar-end weights in motorcycles are not just used for cosmetic purpose but they do have a functional purpose i.e. to reduce the vibration of handlebar.


Which motorcycle?


----------



## amjath (Sep 20, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Which motorcycle?


pulsar has!


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 20, 2014)

amjath said:


> pulsar has!


The original Pulsar used to vibrate so much that if they had not put that the riders would have simply become numb in their hands after a long drive.


----------



## Flash (Sep 21, 2014)

TIL Alfred Hitchcock never won an Oscar for Best Director.


----------



## amjath (Sep 21, 2014)

Flash said:


> TIL Alfred Hitchcock never won an Oscar for Best Director.


Leonardo too


anirbandd said:


> And another quickk note.. Have you seen that popular coconut hair oils freeze up in winter?? Have you thought what that may do to the fan bearing?


Yes saw them froze. No idea about that part


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> Leonardo too
> 
> Yes saw them froze. No idea about that part


Leonardo's story would be an Oscar winning movie. 

Well imagine if the coconut oil froze inside the fan.


----------



## amjath (Sep 21, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Leonardo's story would be an Oscar winning movie.
> 
> Well imagine if the coconut oil froze inside the fan.




oh okay


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 21, 2014)

TIL [actually yesterday] that hitting an enemy with the defibrillator is a one shot kill. 

in Battlefield 3.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 23, 2014)

Infos de dernière minute et opinions sur Le Huffington Post
it's officially called le Huffington Post


----------



## Flash (Sep 23, 2014)

*lh5.ggpht.com/-DaxkiJnCKD8/UQE27nzVE6I/AAAAAAADtL8/JFiQFjHBuk4/cool-trivia-facts-17_thumb.jpg?imgmax=800


----------



## amjath (Sep 24, 2014)

^ Impressive

TIL that it is not recommended to flash CM's monthly snapshot on daily nightlies, it is a dirty flash and issues. So Clean flash for Monthly snapshot is recommended.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ Impressive
> 
> TIL that it is not recommended to flash CM's monthly snapshot on daily nightlies, it is a dirty flash and issues. So Clean flash for Monthly snapshot is recommended.



you can dirty flash monthlies on monthlies.


----------



## amjath (Sep 24, 2014)

^ yep possible

OT: I cannot quote other posts only on this thread [Sometime, not everytime], is it only me?


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ yep possible
> 
> OT: I cannot quote other posts only on this thread [Sometime, not everytime], is it only me?



i dont think so.

- - - Updated - - -

TIL Apple iphone 6 manufacturing costs.

iPhone 6 - $210
iPhone 6 Plus - $215


----------



## Flash (Oct 5, 2014)

TIL Fire-tornado a.k.a Firenado.

[YOUTUBE]UPj6yk2URuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aaruni (Oct 5, 2014)

TIL how slow 10 MBps really is. Transferred 60 GB between computers over a 10MBps LAN. Took more than 2 hours.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 5, 2014)

TIL pressing left alt presents you menu operations in menu bar while right alt does nothing.


----------



## amjath (Oct 5, 2014)

Flash said:


> TIL Fire-tornado a.k.a Firenado.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]UPj6yk2URuQ[/YOUTUBE]


Spectacular


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 5, 2014)

Indeed! Never have seen anything like this before. Scary all right.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 5, 2014)

TIL that sitting above clouds amidst the fresh air on the mountains is an experience not many take out time to enjoy, while it is something which should be done more often than in months.
Visiting Kausali is an amazing experience.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 13, 2014)

TIL Sir Ben Kingsley was born as Krishna Pandit Bhanji Ben Kingsley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Flash (Oct 13, 2014)

TIL about 15 Most Impenetrable Bank Vaults


----------



## Anorion (Oct 14, 2014)

Half of these butterflies are male, the other half are female
*i.imgur.com/mDFvPVA.jpg
TIL Bilateral gynandromorphy


----------



## Flash (Oct 14, 2014)

Anorion said:


> TIL Bilateral gynandromorphy


TIL this.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 15, 2014)

TIL that not having the big-as- difficult-to-carry-almost-useless cardboard box can impact the selling points of a gaming laptop 

With love and loyalty..Good bye Xenom.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 17, 2014)

TIL Moto Rokr E1 was the first phone to be integrated with Apple's iTunes 
Motorola Rokr - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kaz (Oct 17, 2014)

TIL that we can buy IRCTC tickets on EMI using CITI Bank Credit Cards

- - - Updated - - -

And this
*Error Details
You are permitted only 10 transaction in a month and you have exhausted them. Please use other services*
Curtsey: IRCTC


----------



## Flash (Oct 18, 2014)

TIL nocebo effect, is the opposite of Placebo effect. 
What Is The Opposite Of The Placebo Effect?

*zidbits.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Nocebo_WikiWorld.png


----------



## Anorion (Oct 18, 2014)

TIL DreamWorks studio is mainly owned Reliance Entertainment (50%)
DreamWorks completes deal with Reliance ADA | Reuters


----------



## Vyom (Oct 18, 2014)

^^ Whoa! I hope that doesn't affect any of the Dreamwork's work. Creative companies tend to innovate less if influenced by bigger powers. 

Anyway, so
TIL that there is an Android Giveaway site too, than only normal giveaway and games giveaway: Android Giveaway of the Day !


----------



## amjath (Oct 19, 2014)

TIL that instead of doing right click and save images you can drag and drop into a folder to save them


----------



## Shah (Oct 20, 2014)

amjath said:


> TIL that instead of doing right click and save images you can drag and drop into a folder to save them



You can even drag and drop text between text documents or other controls instead of Copy-Paste/Cut-Paste.


----------



## amjath (Oct 20, 2014)

Shah said:


> You can even drag and drop text between text documents or other controls instead of Copy-Paste/Cut-Paste.


Excellent!!! so windows 10 multi tasking will be more interesting/helpful.


----------



## Shah (Oct 20, 2014)

amjath said:


> Excellent!!! so windows 10 multi tasking will be more interesting/helpful.



Haven't used Win10. But, AFAIK It works since Win7. It comes handy while coding and stuffs.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 24, 2014)

Flashplayer remebers all the Websites you watched a flashvideo in Flash player setting->Storage->local storage Settings by Site


----------



## Flash (Oct 25, 2014)

TIL 10 Little-Known Facts About Your Favorite Comic Book Characters - Listverse


----------



## lywyre (Oct 26, 2014)

TIL - Moto X (2014) does not have SD slot.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 28, 2014)

TIL that FK mobile app sucks. It showed out of stock for Redmi 1S whereas I was able to add it to cart using UC 10 secs later.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> TIL that FK mobile app sucks. It showed out of stock for Redmi 1S whereas I was able to add it to cart using UC 10 secs later.



I was able to add Redmi 1S in my cart. But so was my friend who wanted to buy it. So now I can help someone to buy a Redmi 1S. Contact me on PM/IRC if you want help. Or I will cancel the order. (It will cancel on its own if I don't purchase by 6 PM anyway).

IRC: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 28, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I was able to add Redmi 1S in my cart. But so was my friend who wanted to buy it. So now I can help someone to buy a Redmi 1S. Contact me on PM/IRC if you want help. Or I will cancel the order. (It will cancel on its own if I don't purchase by 6 PM anyway).
> 
> IRC: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)



it wont disappear from cart. you can place the order tomorrow too. but the chances of getting the order cancelled increases as time passes.


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2014)

TIL Wolverine will be soon dead in the Comicverse.


----------



## Flash (Nov 11, 2014)

TIL the deadliest sniper from WW2 with 542 confirmed kills didn't use a telescopic sight.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 12, 2014)

Flash said:


> TIL the deadliest sniper from WW2 with 542 confirmed kills didn't use a telescopic sight.



wow!!


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2014)

TIL Swedish millionaire Johan Eliasch purchased 400,000 acres of the Amazon Rainforest from a logging company for $14,000,000 for the sole purpose of its preservation.


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2014)

TIL that Haryana's 2nd official language was Tamil till 2010. Chosen only to troll and piss off Punjab. 

Punjabi edges out Tamil in Haryana | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## amjath (Nov 16, 2014)

ico said:


> TIL that Haryana's 2nd official language was Tamil till 2010. Chosen only to troll and piss off Punjab.
> 
> Punjabi edges out Tamil in Haryana | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 18, 2014)

TIL that ebay.in doesnt let sellers choose their preffered delivery service and they dont give a damn for products lost in transit. the seller has to bear the damages of the products lost in transit.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 19, 2014)

TIL that the spoons that we have in my apartment are from the company canteen, courtesy of my roommates.  



Spoiler



*culturemass.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Art-of-Thief-CVR.jpg


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

til 

*img.humorsharing.com/media/images/1207/i_interesting_facts_about_batman_begins_017_500680d414eac.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 25, 2014)

Til that my office net allows reddit and 9gag. 

Yay!


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 27, 2014)

TIL that I can't ctrl+z in desktop like you do in file explorer.


----------



## kaz (Nov 27, 2014)

TIL what is pinky promises


----------



## amjath (Nov 27, 2014)

kaz said:


> TIL what is pinky promises


What is that


----------



## Flash (Nov 27, 2014)

amjath said:


> What is that


seems he came to know about what pinky, the girl promised to him...  *fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/013/6/b/sign_emoji_06__promise___by_jerikuto-d7243cb.gif



Spoiler







- - - Updated - - -

TIL A big enough meal will allow Anacondas to go *months *without feeding again.


----------



## aaruni (Nov 28, 2014)

amjath said:


> What is that



you make a promise, then cross your pinky finger.

originally, it meant, in case of a default, the pinky finger was to be cut off.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 28, 2014)

TIL that airport nescafe coffee costs INR 70. 

Lol, i heard it as 17. Took out a 20 note. The guy was like, duuuuuude.. Its 70, not 17. I was like, riiiiiight.... i was just taking out the 100 rupee note. 

RIP my 70 rupee.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 28, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> TIL that airport nescafe coffee costs INR 70.
> 
> Lol, i heard it as 17. Took out a 20 note. The guy was like, duuuuuude.. Its 70, not 17. I was like, riiiiiight.... i was just taking out the 100 rupee note.
> 
> RIP my 70 rupee.



0.5 l milk @ ₹40/l = ₹20
1 small pack of Nescafe coffee = ₹10
2 spoon sugar = ₹2 (@ ₹40 /kg)
LPG gas consumed = ₹ 5 (worst case scenerio)

Total cost of 0.5 l coffee = ₹37

DIY FTW!!!


----------



## aaruni (Nov 28, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 0.5 l milk @ ₹40/l = ₹20
> 1 small pack of Nescafe coffee = ₹10
> 2 spoon sugar = ₹2 (@ ₹40 /kg)
> LPG gas consumed = ₹ 5 (worst case scenerio)
> ...



can't exactly bring your gas stove into the airport, can you ?


----------



## kaz (Nov 28, 2014)

amjath said:


> What is that



*themountaineer.villagesoup.com/media/Common/10/D6/710232/pinkypromise.jpg



Flash said:


> seems he came to know about what pinky, the girl promised to him...


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2014)

TIL that animals develop white patches on their foreheads when they are domesticated.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 30, 2014)

TIL humans might like/ ascribe value to shiny/ glossy things because of it's resemblance to water

An Evolutionary Theory For Why You Love Glossy Things | Co.Design | business + design

Reminded me of this from Fountains of Paradise
So a King's son forces him to reveal all his wealth


> Then, closely watched by Kalidasa and his guards, he descended the spillway steps, not pausing even at the edge of the lake. When he was waist deep he scooped up the water and threw it over his head, then turned towards Kalidasa with pride and triumph.
> "Here, my son," he cried, waving towards the leagues of pure, life-giving water, "here - here is all my wealth!"
> "Kill him!" screamed Kalidasa, mad with rage and disappointment.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 30, 2014)

TIL fighting against male pattern baldness is an unwinnable battle..


----------



## Flash (Dec 4, 2014)

TIL , 25 milligrams (0.000881 oz) of Tetrodotoxin would be expected to kill half of the group of 75 kg (165 lb) people that ingested it.  The amount needed to reach a lethal dose by injection is much smaller, 8 μg per kg, or a little over one-half milligram (0.00002 oz) to kill a 75 kg (165 lb) person.

*www.ufrgs.br/imunovet/molecular_immunology/tetrodotoxin.gif


----------



## Anorion (Dec 5, 2014)

TIL ISS livestream
Live_ISS_Stream on USTREAM: Live video from the International Space Station includes internal views when the crew is on-duty and Earth views at other times...


----------



## Anorion (Dec 6, 2014)

TIL there is a hawk-eagle and a eaglehawk


----------



## Flash (Dec 6, 2014)

TIL WWE paid an emotional tribute to Connor 'The Crusher' Michalek (a little boy with cancer), the world's best wrestling fan month before he passed away.

[YOUTUBE]9RAhxhIHdpM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Dec 8, 2014)

TIL that Chemists created ‘artificial chemical evolution’ for the first time


----------



## Flash (Dec 10, 2014)

TIL that in the Marvel comics Santa Claus is actually the world's most powerful mutant ever registered by the X-Men..


----------



## Anorion (Dec 11, 2014)

TIL Kochi has it's own Banksy 
Graffiti Artwork in Kochi by the anonymous GuessWho - Imgur


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 12, 2014)

TIL about private internet: Meshnets

ENHIDE | Privacy for the rest of us


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 13, 2014)

TIL Don't scan PDF at 2400DPI ,the size is too huge.


----------



## Flash (Dec 16, 2014)

TIL Abraham Lincoln was the only president to have a patent: he invented a device to free steamboats that ran aground.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 17, 2014)

TIL Arctic ground squirrels unlock permafrost carbon


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 17, 2014)

TIL The actor who played Ralphie in "A Christmas Story" was the executive producer of "Iron Man"


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2014)

TIL Nanda parbat in DC comics, is created after Nanga parbat, a real place in Pakistan.


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2014)

TIL Thanos celebrated Christmas in comics with Gamora. 

*i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--2Qo9wrj2--/c_fit,fl_progressive,q_80,w_636/psij7jofdtibljosa6yg.jpg


----------



## Flash (Dec 30, 2014)

TIL dead batteries bounce, while good doesn't. 

[YOUTUBE]qrGV7zKEdtU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rish1 (Dec 31, 2014)

til this is a pretty convincing fake page for android tutorial , that adapts to the google search query to gain clicks

Nexus 1000 Unlock Bootloader Tutorial
SameSung Galaxy S6 Unlock Bootloader Tutorial

*www .unlock-bootloader.info/mp3-0/*"insert your model here"*-5770.html


----------



## Anorion (Jan 1, 2015)

TIL after the  Permian-Triassic mass extinction, the ecosystems and foodchains collapsed. It took 30 million years after that for new ones to be established.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]HOfll06X16c[/YOUTUBE]

much TIL for one day.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 2, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one freaking cool puzzler. As most comments already say, we need Valve to pick this up!


----------



## Anorion (Jan 5, 2015)

TIL Abraham Lincoln's son fell in the gap between a train and the platform and John Wilkes Booth's brother, Edwin Booth rescued him. (John Wilkes Booth later assassinated Abraham Lincoln)


----------



## Flash (Jan 5, 2015)

TIL an Attosecond is one quintillionth (10 -18 ) of a second, and Flash could perceive events even less than that of Attosecond. 



Spoiler



NSFW - F! word



Spoiler



*archive.4plebs.org/boards/tg/image/1372/46/1372464443592.png


----------



## Vyom (Jan 5, 2015)

If Flash were to be in some Hollywood movie I could have known about him and probably would be a fan of him. But all they created were Superman, Batman, Spiderman... and now Antman.
Why not Flash!?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 5, 2015)

Flash said:


> TIL an Attosecond is one quintillionth (10 -18 ) of a second, and Flash could perceive events even less than that of Attosecond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 5, 2015)

Vyom said:


> If Flash were to be in some Hollywood movie I could have known about him and probably would be a fan of him. But all they created were Superman, Batman, Spiderman... and now Antman.
> Why not Flash!?



coz the time needed to make the movie would be too much for him.


----------



## Flash (Jan 5, 2015)

Vyom said:


> If Flash were to be in some Hollywood movie I could have known about him and probably would be a fan of him. But all they created were Superman, Batman, Spiderman... and now Antman.
> Why not Flash!?


IMO Superman/Batman/Spiderman are somewhat A-list superheroes on comics. They have their own shows/movies and well recognized by the people. So the moneymakers focused only on them. After the burst of Superhero movies in Hollywood, everyone wants to do a superhero flick/produce in some way to gain publicity & fame.


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> coz the time needed to make the movie would be too much for him.



coz the movie will be over in a flash.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 5, 2015)

Vyom said:


> If Flash were to be in some Hollywood movie I could have known about him and probably would be a fan of him. But all they created were Superman, Batman, Spiderman... and now Antman.
> Why not Flash!?



Watch The Flash (TV Series 2014? ) - IMDb instead


----------



## Anorion (Jan 11, 2015)

TIL this wall near the Union Carbide plant at Bhopal
*i.imgur.com/twczd1o.jpg
src  [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]


----------



## Vyom (Jan 12, 2015)

^^ :O Wow!

Nice find! I hope this is featured in the upcoming movie about Bhopal Tragedy.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 12, 2015)

TIL bunch of phrases that are uniquely used on in India. One or two are archaic british phrases, but most are our innovations. 
high command, revert, intimate, do the needful, near and dear, good name, passing out (of college/school), order for, I have a doubt, prepone, gymming, hill station, into (for multiplication), mother promise, paining, eve teasing, timepass, tight slap, flat (for apartment), acting pricey, pin drop silence and charge sheet.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 12, 2015)

TIL Some people are m************. F***face took my stuff saying that he really needed it and now it seems like he has no intention of returning it. Really pissed off now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 12, 2015)

^what stuff, please elaborate :S


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 13, 2015)

Anorion said:


> TIL bunch of phrases that are uniquely used on in India. One or two are archaic british phrases, but most are our innovations.
> high command, revert, intimate, do the needful, near and dear, good name, passing out (of college/school), order for, I have a doubt, prepone, gymming, hill station, into (for multiplication), mother promise, paining, eve teasing, timepass, tight slap, flat (for apartment), acting pricey, pin drop silence and charge sheet.



these are archaic? i ahd no idea. :O

TIL.

- - - Updated - - -



JojoTheDragon said:


> TIL Some people are m************. F***face took my stuff saying that he really needed it and now it seems like he has no intention of returning it. Really pissed off now.



tell him shamelessly about it.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 13, 2015)

TIL that south india has more sai baba followers than maharashtra.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 13, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^what stuff, please elaborate :S



My ibanez GiO 
Ibanez GRG170DX GIO RG Style Black Electric Guitar: Price, Reviews & Buy online in India - Snapdeal.com


----------



## Anorion (Jan 13, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> these are archaic? i ahd no idea. :O



Only "do the needful" is archaic.



JojoTheDragon said:


> My ibanez GiO
> Ibanez GRG170DX GIO RG Style Black Electric Guitar: Price, Reviews & Buy online in India - Snapdeal.com



Ah did he learn on it? Might have intended to return, but got attached to it while playing. Happens with instruments.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 14, 2015)

^ Got it back yesterday. F***face surely did a number on it. Battered up my new strings, scratches and dirt all over.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ Got it back yesterday. F***face surely did a number on it. Battered up my new strings, scratches and dirt all over.



TIL that JojoTheDragon sure have some "rage" issues.
Calm down bro.


----------



## Flash (Jan 15, 2015)

TIL

[YOUTUBE]Oz21hFsxsuI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Jan 16, 2015)

"Give someone a program, and you frustrate them for a day,*
teach someone to program, and you frustrate them for a lifetime." 

Hence TIL I am becoming a real culprit.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 16, 2015)

Vyom said:


> "Give someone a program, and you frustrate them for a day,*
> teach someone to program, and you frustrate them for a lifetime."
> 
> Hence TIL I am becoming a real culprit.



LOL, that is do true.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 16, 2015)

Vyom said:


> TIL that JojoTheDragon sure have some "rage" issues.
> Calm down bro.



*i.imgur.com/jMBdXrh.jpg


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 17, 2015)

TIL This -> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTz4Nhgm_SQ


----------



## Flash (Jan 22, 2015)

TIL A Verizon developer outsourced his work to china,so that he can browse Reddit and watch cat videos all day


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2015)

TIL that the whole world believes that Indian's are the smartest guys on the planet.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> TIL that the whole world believes that Indian's are the smartest guys on the planet.



Aren't we?


----------



## aaruni (Jan 23, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Aren't we?



Isn't proper to brand people based on origin.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 23, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> TIL that the whole world believes that Indian's are the smartest guys on the planet.



nope. The whole world believes 'Asians' are the smartest not Indians. 
And BTW TIL that 'research' companies dont wanna recruit engineers and doctors from India because Indian take these subjects not because they love the subject but rather because their parents want them to.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Aren't we?



we defietely are  but the current education system makes people rote crap not enjoy it. People value grades more than knowledge because of our educatipn system. Hence we may be smart but by the time we grow up, we become dumb.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 24, 2015)

TIL what is real archery, and it's not the stuff they show in movies or even in sporting competitions
[YOUTUBE]BEG-ly9tQGk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2015)

^ Wow. That's extreme. I've never seen shooting an incoming arrow with an arrow anywhere, even in CGI movies.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 24, 2015)

Anorion said:


> TIL what is real archery, and it's not the stuff they show in movies or even in sporting competitions
> [YOUTUBE]BEG-ly9tQGk[/YOUTUBE]



hold my beer, i can do this


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 24, 2015)

Flash said:


> ^ Wow. That's extreme. I've never seen shooting an incoming arrow with an arrow anywhere, even in CGI movies.



i'm pretty sure arrow did that against cupid


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2015)

TIL the world's toughest animal is Tardigrade.
5 Reasons Why The Tardigrade Is Nature’s Toughest Animal – Nat Geo TV Blogs


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2015)

Flash said:


> ^ Wow. That's extreme. I've never seen shooting an incoming arrow with an arrow anywhere, even in CGI movies.



MFW i saw that vid: *www.digit.in/forum/customavatars/avatar142062_325.gif



Nerevarine said:


> hold my beer, i can do this



*www.digit.in/forum/customavatars/avatar110244_24.gif


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 25, 2015)

Anorion said:


> TIL what is real archery, and it's not the stuff they show in movies or even in sporting competitions
> [YOUTUBE]BEG-ly9tQGk[/YOUTUBE]



That's incredible! Nothing I've seen or imagined before! This could be a great movie too.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jan 25, 2015)

Today i learned that Dr Dre, the rapper/producer, earned more from his endorsement with Beats, than he did with his music career. LOLZZZZZZ


----------



## Flash (Jan 25, 2015)

[h=2]TIL that Gandhiji referred Netaji Subash Chandra Bose as "Patriot of Patriots".[/h]
Mahatma Gandhi called him the “patriot of patriots” which is a high honor especially coming from someone who was opposed to his ideologies. This honor was not unwarranted as Bose really did commit fully to the cause of Indian Independence. There was no sacrifice that he didn’t make for his nation. To this day he is one of the most patriotic figures to inspire thousands of young men and women.


----------



## kaz (Jan 26, 2015)

TIL Indian Post works even on Republic Day..


----------



## Flash (Jan 27, 2015)

TIL about schrödinger's cat

[YOUTUBE]IOYyCHGWJq4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 28, 2015)

That Guy ^ teaches better than my physics teacher. Even better than and of the IIT ones !


----------



## Anorion (Jan 28, 2015)

yes he does. But there are a whole bunch of other interpretations of that collapse, some where it is branching out to other realities, and some where it does not happen at all. He covered only one, and that was not Schrodinger's own interpretation, who came up with the experiment to show how absurd it was.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 28, 2015)

I would say, he gets the credit because the questions is lame enough. with the current knowledge of maths and physics (rather common sense) we can NOT answer the above questions. Then why waste time?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 29, 2015)

TIL Jackie Chan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia his Music Career


----------



## Anorion (Jan 29, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> I would say, he gets the credit because the questions is lame enough. with the current knowledge of maths and physics (rather common sense) we can NOT answer the above questions. Then why waste time?



SchrÃ¶dinger's cat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - links to interpretations, goes nicely with the video.


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2015)

TIL

[YOUTUBE]D29L0FGXS-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 30, 2015)

TIL that Seagate has a new logo.

*sp.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.608045774741504678&pid=15.1&P=0


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> TIL that Seagate has a new logo.
> 
> *sp.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.608045774741504678&pid=15.1&P=0



TIL this.


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2015)

TIL that the first president of Zimbabwe was President Banana


----------



## Anorion (Feb 3, 2015)

^lol 
hope he had mass apeel 
hope he didn't slip from his position

TIL citation needed factoid
This is about the Indian National Calender


> It was a futile exercise as no one accepted it for either religious or official purposes. It also put an unnecessary load on the All India Radio and DD staff. No one in the general population appeared aware that such a calendar existed. That is why no one took notice when the Modi Government stopped publishing it in 2015. Even the self proclaimed descendants of Nehru did not notice.


Indian national calendar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Thing is, most of the Hindu based calenders are wrong because they were not aware of or ignored the precession of the equinoxes. Which means Hindus, even today, continue to celebrate our festivals according to 2500+ year old knowledge.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 5, 2015)

TIL 32,000 years ago a squirrel buried seeds of a plant that became extinct. In 2012, scientists brought it back to life. 
Pic in link
32,000-Year-Old Plant Brought Back to Life?Oldest Yet


----------



## aaruni (Feb 5, 2015)

*cdn.pastemagazine.com/www/system/images/photo_albums/unlucky-people/large/photo_14705_0-16.png


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2015)

aaruni said:


> *cdn.pastemagazine.com/www/system/images/photo_albums/unlucky-people/large/photo_14705_0-16.png



accurate!


----------



## Anorion (Feb 8, 2015)

TIL gravity is weakest in South India

this is a map of how strong gravity is 
*i.imgur.com/DmT1Inf.gif


----------



## Flash (Feb 8, 2015)

TIL Raymond Palmer (Atom in comics, who can shrink to his size at will) is named after a real-life sci-fi writer Raymond A. Palmer, who's himself is very short. 

*efanzines.com/EK/eI41/RAP/Palmer_Shaver5291.jpg


----------



## amjath (Feb 9, 2015)

Anorion said:


> TIL gravity is weakest in South India
> 
> this is a map of how strong gravity is
> *i.imgur.com/DmT1Inf.gif



So will this make any difference?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 9, 2015)

^nope


----------



## Chetan1991 (Feb 15, 2015)

Today I learned about types of heaters:

Copper Element + Fan types are suitable to warm up rooms where windows and doors are not going to be opened frequently since hot air will escape.

Halogen / Quartz Heaters heat up very quickly, but are not very efficient in heating the surrounding air since they use Infra red rays, which although at close distance does give you the feeling of standing in bright sunlight.

PTC elements are made of materials whose resistance increases rapidly after a certain temperature range and thus act as a thermostat.

Oil filled heaters are rather inefficient and take time to heat up, but apparently can be used to dry clothes.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 16, 2015)

amjath said:


> So will this make any difference?



the difference is negligible 
difference in gravity due to height and rotation is like 0.2m/s^2, so you may guess what the difference between neighbouring lands may be


----------



## Anorion (Feb 16, 2015)

There is also the effect of gravitational time dilation. Time goes by a little faster in South India as compared to the rest of the world.


----------



## Flash (Feb 16, 2015)

Anorion said:


> There is also the effect of gravitational time dilation. *Time goes by a little faster in South India as compared to the rest of the world*.


Is this true?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 16, 2015)

it's a matter of billionth's of a second. A clock on the wall is faster than the same clock on the floor. 
Scientists prove time really does pass quicker at a higher altitude | Daily Mail Online
combine that with the gravitation being marginally lower in South India compared to the rest of the world, and it follows that time is faster in South India


----------



## amjath (Feb 17, 2015)

So we are actually doing a time travel in very little time difference??


----------



## Anorion (Feb 17, 2015)

Yep. Also your head is going through time billionths of a second faster than your feet. (Assuming you are not doing a handstand)


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2015)

And we are always looking into the past.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 17, 2015)

Flash said:


> Is this true?


Yes it sure is! 


amjath said:


> So we are actually doing a time travel in very little time difference??


Well we do time travel everyday, we just don;t notice it, AFAIK, time has same properties as gravitation so it differs from place to place, even though its super negligible. You may already know this, but the light we see, either at day or at night is from the past, from our sun, its 8mins from the past, and from the stars, , its thousands of years from the past!
Though when I got to know about it, it destroyed how I looked at the stars


----------



## lywyre (Feb 17, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Yes it sure is!
> 
> Well we do time travel everyday, we just don;t notice it, AFAIK, time has same properties as gravitation so it differs from place to place, even though its super negligible. You may already know this, but the light we see, either at day or at night is from the past, from our sun, its 8mins from the past, and from the stars, , its thousands of years from the past!
> Though when I got to know about it, it destroyed how I looked at the stars



I miss the night sky. I long for a night when I could keep staring at the stars until the sky becomes milky white.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 17, 2015)

lywyre said:


> I miss the night sky. I long for a night when I could keep staring at the stars until the sky becomes milky white.



sounds like the start of a good poem to me


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 18, 2015)

Anorion said:


> it's a matter of billionth's of a second. A clock on the wall is faster than the same clock on the floor.
> Scientists prove time really does pass quicker at a higher altitude | Daily Mail Online
> combine that with the gravitation being marginally lower in South India compared to the rest of the world, and it follows that time is faster in South India



Then I will age faster than others 

By the way today I learned American Express provide debit cards in Maldives.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 18, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Then I will age faster than others


yeah you'll age a second faster


----------



## Flash (Feb 18, 2015)

TIL about "RAS Syndrome".

By just looking at the examples, you will find it what it means..



ATM machine (*a*utomated *t*eller *m*achine machine)
LCD display (*l*iquid *c*rystal *d*isplay display)
PIN number (*p*ersonal *i*dentification *n*umber number)
PDF format (*p*ortable *d*ocument *f*ormat format)
DC Comics (*D*etective *C*omics Comics)


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 24, 2015)

*pad1.whstatic.com/images/thumb/b/b5/Tell-if-a-Diamond-is-Real-Step-11.jpg/670px-Tell-if-a-Diamond-is-Real-Step-11.jpg

Diamonds have a radiolucent molecular structure, which means that they don't appear in x-ray images. Glass, cubic zirconium and crystals all have slightly radiopaque qualities that make them show up clearly on an x-ray.
If you want to get your diamond x-ray tested, you will either need to submit it to a professional diamond testing lab, or make a deal with your local x-ray imaging center.

Source : wikihow


----------



## Flash (Feb 24, 2015)

^ Then how the Customs find the smuggled diamonds when people are travelling across? Any idea?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 24, 2015)

CT/ Ultrasound maybe?

ps diamond ring xray image search is both hilarious and horrifying


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 25, 2015)

Anorion said:


> CT/ Ultrasound maybe?
> 
> ps *diamond ring xray image search* is both hilarious and horrifying



thanks for creeping up my day


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 2, 2015)

TIL lenticular clouds exist & are *not* merely photoshopped images..

They are formed due to eddies in the troposphere, they are formed in direction perpendicular to that of wind. They have characterstic lens shape causing them to be mistaken for UFO's  . Also they are turbulent so pilots avoid them.

*www.crystalinks.com/lenticularlogo.jpg
APOD: 2012 November 4 - Lenticular Clouds Over Washington
Lenticular Clouds - Crystalinks
Lenticular cloud - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 2, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> TIL lenticular clouds exist & are *not* merely photoshopped images..
> 
> They are formed due to eddies in the troposphere, they are formed in direction perpendicular to that of wind. They have characterstic lens shape causing them to be mistaken for UFO's  . Also they are turbulent so pilots avoid them.
> 
> ...




Man, thats so beautiful, expecially that Washington DC image,


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 3, 2015)

just like hurricanes. but in the sky, with the clouds.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 3, 2015)

#*TIL* *www.loser.com  redirects you to Kanye West's Wikipedia page.


----------



## Flash (Mar 3, 2015)

^  kanye lost.


----------



## amjath (Mar 3, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> #*TIL* *www.loser.com  redirects you to Kanye West's Wikipedia page.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 3, 2015)

TIL about a girl that became an internet sensation posting this marriage profile, to initially piss off the matrimony websites and to make a point, that she's not ready for marriage.


----------



## amjath (Mar 4, 2015)

^ we are making big hype and hits for her site.

Til that yu yureka is from the new brand yureka which is backed by micromax


----------



## Flash (Mar 4, 2015)

TIL that the U.S. hasn't had a President with facial hair in over 100 years.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 5, 2015)

TIL that liquid helium is a superfluid & has awesome properties..



Superfluid helium-4 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Anorion (Mar 13, 2015)

TIL fashion designers allowed humans to get out of Africa and that humans spent a lot of time without hair and without clothes as well. 



> "It's interesting to think humans were able to survive in Africa for hundreds of thousands of years without clothing and without body hair, and that it wasn't until they had clothing that modern humans were then moving out of Africa into other parts of the world," Reed said.



Lice DNA study shows humans first wore clothes 170,000 years ago -- ScienceDaily


----------



## Flash (Mar 13, 2015)

^ Fashion designers?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/bdpJwRr.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Mar 14, 2015)

Flash said:


> ^ Fashion designers?



whoever made the first clothes


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 14, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *i.imgur.com/bdpJwRr.jpg



Wrong Thread!!


----------



## aaruni (Mar 14, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Wrong Thread!!



maybe he was a console peasant, and he learnt about PC glorious master race today ?


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 14, 2015)

But his sig says otherwise


----------



## aaruni (Mar 14, 2015)

Just playing the devil's advocate here.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 14, 2015)

TIL i need to learn more exercises.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 15, 2015)

TIL precious stones is India's most valuable export after petroleum products
*i.imgur.com/fnNzDoi.png
*commerce.nic.in/publications/anualreport_chapter3-2012-13.asp


----------



## Anorion (Mar 17, 2015)

TIL the Mauryan, Gupta, Pala and Mughal Empires each ruled over more % of the world population than the British or Roman Empires. The most ever was the Qing Dynasty. 
src : List of largest empires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Anorion (Mar 18, 2015)

TIL bunch of new words, was just adding css text shadow effects so used random words to experiment around instead of lorem ipsum. 

spizzerinctum : vitality or energy
sloom : sleep
jibber jabber : talk so fast no one understands
hoi polloi : aam aadmi
fresnel : lense to focus the light in a lighthouse 


Also learnt css text shadow effects.


----------



## Flash (Mar 18, 2015)

TIL, the evil clones of our superheroes. 
if Bizarro is to Superman, Batzarro is to Batman.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 19, 2015)

TIL in Jharia, Jharkand, a coal mine fire has been burning continuously for 100 years. Check out image search. 
src: This Hellish Underground Fire Has Burned for 100 Years | WIRED


----------



## Flash (Mar 19, 2015)

Anorion said:


> TIL in Jharia, Jharkand, a coal mine fire has been burning continuously for 100 years. Check out image search.
> src: This Hellish Underground Fire Has Burned for 100 Years | WIRED


They're living on the volcano, literally.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 19, 2015)

Think of the amount of energy we could have produced from that fuel, its could have made a significant bump in the GDP (or not)


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 19, 2015)

Motoscala Tarragó Maquetas Escala 1/6

TIL of this amazing craftsmanship


----------



## Anorion (Mar 25, 2015)

TIL


> Dashrath Manjhi carved a path 360-foot-long (110 m) through-cut, 25-foot-deep (7.6 m) in places and 30-foot-wide (9.1 m) to form a road through a mountain in the Gehlour hills, working day and night for 22 years from 1960 to 1982. His feat reduced the distance between the Atri and Wazirganj blocks of the Gaya district from 80 km to 13 km.



Dashrath Manjhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Flash (Mar 25, 2015)

TIL Hammurabi's code of laws. 

Here are some of the more unusual laws that seem very foreign to a modern society:



If any one finds runaway male or female slaves in the open country and bring them to their masters, the master of the slaves shall pay him two shekels of silver.
If any one is committing a robbery and is caught, then he shall be put to death.
If a tavern-keeper (feminine) does not accept corn according to gross weight in payment of a drink, but takes money, and the price of the drink is less than that of the corn, she shall be convicted and thrown into the water.
If a son of a paramour or a prostitute say to his adoptive father or mother: "You are not my father, or my mother," his tongue shall be cut off.
If a son strike his father, his hands shall be hewn off.
If a man knock out the teeth of his equal, his teeth shall be knocked out.
If a man strike a free-born woman so that she lose her unborn child, he shall pay ten shekels for her loss.
If a barber, without the knowledge of his master, cut the sign of a slave on a slave not to be sold, the hands of this barber shall be cut off.
If a slave says to his master: "You are not my master," if they convict him his master shall cut off his ear.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 26, 2015)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero_rupee_note


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2015)

Costa Rica is now running completely on renewable energy


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 29, 2015)

TIL about Leidenfrost effect, the phenomenon that causes jumping & skittering of water droplets on frying pans..

Leidenfrost effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Leidenfrost Effect Demonstrations


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 29, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> TIL about Leidenfrost effect, the phenomenon that causes jumping & skittering of water droplets on frying pans..
> 
> Leidenfrost effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Leidenfrost Effect Demonstrations


And hell, we had derived this whole damn thing back in college


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 1, 2015)

*com.google/


----------



## Flash (Apr 1, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> *com.google/


WW!!


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 1, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> *com.google/



awesome


----------



## $hadow (Apr 2, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> *com.google/



This is awesome.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> *com.google/



ek numberr!!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 2, 2015)

TIL last 4 pages TIL from this site......


----------



## Flash (Apr 4, 2015)

TIL black cloth is the best to wear in summer, instead of white as all believe.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 4, 2015)

Flash said:


> TIL black cloth is the best to wear in summer, instead of white as all believe.



"Tell them you mourn their limited grasp of physics." LMAO!


----------



## Vyom (Apr 5, 2015)

TIL you can never be too careful.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 6, 2015)

Flash said:


> TIL black cloth is the best to wear in summer, instead of white as all believe.


You know whats even better? A cloth material having the inside surface back and outside surface black...


aaruni said:


> "Tell them you mourn their limited grasp of physics." LMAO!


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> You know whats even better? A cloth material having the inside surface back and outside surface black...


You mean to say a cloth with inside white and outside black?


----------



## aaruni (Apr 6, 2015)

Shouldn't it be black inside and white outside?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 9, 2015)

TIL that the ultimate doom command to destroy nix is *sudo rm -rvf --no-preserve-root / * and it actually works.
Near about 37 files are left from this doom command which mostly are files which are still running (that is in /proc).



Spoiler



To document this destruction you can use:

```
sudo rm -rvf --no-preserve-root / | ssh username@server "cat > Log.log"
```


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2015)

Intel 20 EU= Nvidia 96 Cores= Amd 192 Cores.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 9, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> You know whats even better? A cloth material having the inside surface back and outside surface black...





Flash said:


> You mean to say a cloth with inside white and outside black?


No.


aaruni said:


> Shouldn't it be black inside and white outside?



Yes.  

i must have been drunk while i wrote that. lol..

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> TIL that the ultimate doom command to destroy nix is *sudo rm -rvf --no-preserve-root / * and it actually works.
> Near about 37 files are left from this doom command which mostly are files which are still running (that is in /proc).
> 
> 
> ...



unix??


----------



## aaruni (Apr 9, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> unix??



Linux Debian Wheezy. (so, yeah, GNU/Linux)


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 16, 2015)

TIL: DailyOM - Play the Ball Where the Monkey Drops It by Gregory K. Jones


----------



## Vyom (Apr 16, 2015)

TIL that pissing Linux off by doing rm -rvf wasn't a cool idea. As it turned out, Linux rm -rf my whole HDD in return, while I was trying to install Ubuntu 14.04.1 (due to a bug). 14.04.2 is good though. 

TIalsoL that recovery is a painful and time consuming process. But worth it if you get back your data intact.


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2015)

TIL some words used exclusively by Indians
10 classic Indianisms: 'Doing the needful' and more | CNN Travel
'Eat my head': 10 more classic Indianisms | CNN Travel


----------



## Anorion (Apr 23, 2015)

TIL last.fm has a new beta version of the player that uses youtube videos as source


----------



## Anorion (Apr 24, 2015)

TIL the earth does not revolve around the sun
All objects in the solar system revolve around the barycenter of the solar system. This is sometimes inside the sun. Sometimes outside.


----------



## amjath (Apr 24, 2015)

Anorion said:


> TIL the earth does not revolve around the sun
> All objects in the solar system revolve around the barycenter of the solar system. This is sometimes inside the sun. Sometimes outside.


I didn't get this


----------



## Anorion (Apr 24, 2015)

looks like it skirts the edge of the sun. Used Celestia. 
this is the best way, you can see it interactive 


Spoiler



the red marker is the barycenter
*i.imgur.com/iTFQgpd.jpg


can't find a good link to explain it, so this will have to do >  The Earth Doesn't Actually Orbit The Sun?

made video


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 24, 2015)

*POOP facts that I did not know until now!*

*i.imgur.com/Xt1gwG7.jpg


----------



## arijitsinha (May 3, 2015)

TIL, If you shake a window (Windows 7+ OS), all other windows except that will be minimized.


----------



## Flash (May 3, 2015)

TIL Zé Arigó: Psychic Surgery with a Rusty Knife | Mysterious Universe


----------



## amjath (May 3, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> TIL, If you shake a window (Windows 7+ OS), all other windows except that will be minimized.


Wow, Will this work on windows 8.1


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2015)

amjath said:


> Wow, Will this work on windows 8.1



Yeas.


----------



## amjath (May 4, 2015)

Faun said:


> Yeas.



yes it is working on Windows 8.1 as well but i can see animation only in windows 7 [aero] not in windows 8.1


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2015)

how to shake?

oh figured it out, yep works on 8.1
shake it again and all the windows get maximized


----------



## beingGamer (May 4, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> TIL, If you shake a window (Windows 7+ OS), all other windows except that will be minimized.



+1 for the info


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 4, 2015)

Sunny Leone did 45 Porn films & 4 Hollywood films before coming to Bollywood In 2012.


----------



## vito scalleta (May 4, 2015)

Anorion said:


> how to shake?
> 
> oh figured it out, yep works on 8.1
> shake it again and all the windows get maximized



how to shake ?


----------



## Chetan1991 (May 4, 2015)

Hold the window and quickly drag it back and forth


----------



## Chetan1991 (May 4, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Sunny Leone did 45 Porn films & 4 Hollywood films before coming to Bollywood In 2012.


You watched them all?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 4, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> You watched them all?



No not even one.


----------



## Anorion (May 5, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> how to shake ?



drag it around rapidly and vigorously, windows does not recognize meek shakers


----------



## anirbandd (May 5, 2015)

bssunil said:


> No not even one.


Liar liar,
Bum on fire.


----------



## vito scalleta (May 5, 2015)

Anorion said:


> drag it around rapidly and vigorously, windows does not recognize meek shakers



it workd


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 5, 2015)

sunny leone torrent pack available


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 5, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> sunny leone torrent pack available


Where?


----------



## Inceptionist (May 5, 2015)

Very informative comment about preventing burglary. 

hearnrumors comments on Burglars of reddit, what are the best ways to keep you out of my house ?


----------



## Anorion (May 5, 2015)

TIL there is a lake of urine in Bangalore 
'Urine not detergent behind Varthur lake foam'


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 6, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Where?



is that your second account ?


----------



## Flash (May 6, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Where?





TheHumanBot said:


> is that your second account ? View attachment 15404






Spoiler



Just dont create a thread in "The Cavern" for Sunny Leone..


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 6, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> is that your second account ?
> View attachment 15404





Flash said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Just dont create a thread in "The Cavern" for Sunny Leone..


LoL no!Its not my acc

- - - Updated - - -



TheHumanBot said:


> sunny leone torrent pack available


kikass?


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 6, 2015)

^ Yes.


----------



## 11 numberi (May 6, 2015)

good thread.


----------



## vito scalleta (May 6, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> sunny leone torrent pack available



Keep em coming


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 6, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> ^ Yes.



Ok i will try!


----------



## Anorion (May 8, 2015)

TIL two murdering body-snatchers indirectly advanced the medical profession
Burke and Hare murders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2015)

Anorion said:


> TIL two murdering body-snatchers indirectly advanced the medical profession
> Burke and Hare murders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Dr. Robert Knox fits the description of a textbook villain.

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/b7/Robert_Knox72.jpg/220px-Robert_Knox72.jpg


----------



## Anorion (May 8, 2015)

haha
yes he does


----------



## Nerevarine (May 12, 2015)

TIL Ebay and paypal are gonna be separate companies soon


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2015)

Didnt elon musk buy PayPal?


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 15, 2015)

TIL that both "Whisky" and "Whiskey" spellings are correct. Whisky is specific to Scotch whisky, and Whiskey is Irish


----------



## anirbandd (May 15, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> TIL that both "Whisky" and "Whiskey" spellings are correct. Whisky is specific to Scotch whisky, and Whiskey is Irish



TIL that i can see the future. 



Spoiler



i saw that in the near future 



Spoiler



this weekend


 you are going to be in an elevated state of mind. 

aaaaaalcohollllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



Spoiler


----------



## Flash (Jun 6, 2015)

TIL the word Scientist was coined as a portmanteau of Science and Artist in the 1830s.


----------



## deadman20 (Jun 11, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> TIL Ebay and paypal are gonna be separate companies soon



and thats not a good news


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 21, 2015)

TIL that you can clean old TIM using tissue paper soaked in petrol. i used it to clean up my proccy. 



anirbandd said:


> just came by to post this:
> 
> Before:
> *i.imgur.com/AlTXns1.jpg
> ...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2015)

TIL ithehappy is still butthurt and trolling on GSMArena comment's section 

LG G4 vs. Samsung Galaxy S6: Next door rivals - Reader comments



> It's a shame for S6 to be compared with a midrange cheapo like G4. Meh. By cheap I mean the quality, not price.


U Mad Bro? 



> No one cares about cheap fanboys. Any LG phone is a midrange phone, ANY LG. G3, G4, all are midrange phones. That's a FACT. Maybe those are flagship phones for the OnePlus One kinds, but for any Samsung, HTC or Sony owners these are midrange phones coming at flagship prices. Deal with it.








> Read the comment again. G2 had a lot of popularity, the reason for was that Samsung's awful TouchWiz implementation, with S4. But that doesn't take it from the "fact" that G2 still was a midrange phone. S4 was not, it was better than G2, but what was the point of it when the software was awful? So G2 succeeded. Now TouchWiz is utterly different with LP, so G4, well sorry, LG will have tough time selling it, but they are fortunate to have more dumb fanboys than Samsung. In any case, comparing LG with Samsung is just like comparing Apples with Oranges. Can't be done



Again comparing electronics with fruits


----------



## kaz (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## anirbandd (Jun 22, 2015)

Okkek facepalm


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 22, 2015)

TIL how to do a 180 going reverse and end up straight and keep driving straight after that..(Used my Swift)..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> TIL ithehappy is still butthurt and trolling on GSMArena comment's section
> 
> LG G4 vs. Samsung Galaxy S6: Next door rivals - Reader comments
> 
> ...



* comparing LG with Samsung is just like comparing Apples with Oranges. Can't be done* 

:/ :/


----------



## polupoka (Jun 24, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> TIL ithehappy is still butthurt and trolling on GSMArena comment's section
> 
> LG G4 vs. Samsung Galaxy S6: Next door rivals - Reader comments
> 
> ...


hahahahaaaaa


----------



## zapout (Jul 1, 2015)

TIL- android has a option to put the device into safe mode, long press the power button , after that long push on "power off" option.(working on KitKat and jellybean)


----------



## Vyom (Jul 1, 2015)

zapout said:


> TIL- android has a option to put the device into safe mode, long press the power button , after that long push on "power off" option.(working on KitKat and jellybean)


You have a lot of learning ahead waiting for you..


----------



## zapout (Jul 1, 2015)

I read up a lot on andoird, but never I came across this.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 2, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> TIL that you can clean old TIM using tissue paper soaked in petrol. i used it to clean up my proccy.


Tissue paper can leave lint behind and petrol doesn't evaporate quickly enough.

Using ipa or paint thinner/nail polish remover is better option.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 2, 2015)

well, IPA is not available here. i did search around for surgical spirit. what i got was "soft spirit". its just highly diluted alcohol. dont know what alcohol though. 

i gave the petrol idea a try on the intel cooler. wiped it clean in 2-3 swipes. no lint, no trace of petrol. 

it trick is to use just a few drops of petrol on the tissue. the tissue will spread out the petrol, so the wipes wont leave much etrol on the copper die itself. 

as for lint, you are correct. however, if you use good quality tissue, it wont leave lints.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=P0dXtOVi2yo[/YOUTUBE]

The origin of PC master race meme.. oh yahtzee, yu the legend


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2015)

TIL 

*i.imgur.com/Gmhtubo.png


----------



## sygeek (Jul 12, 2015)

Flash said:


> TIL
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Gmhtubo.png


lol why not just give the link to the wiki page..


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2015)

sygeek said:


> lol why not just give the link to the wiki page..


*en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daily_Planet


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 12, 2015)

sygeek said:


> lol why not just give the link to the wiki page..



Coz some people just want to see the world burn.. 

TIL that watching random top "Top 10 most disturbing movies" can make you watch some really creepy ****.. (Nakromantyk, Beastiality etc etc)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2015)

if that is true, he lives a sad sad life, a person that constantly needs to prove to others about his superior e-peen size in an internet forum is definitely leading a sad/depressing life


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 21, 2015)

TIL how to print nested lists in python.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2015)

Today I Realized I'm wasting too much real money on in-app purchases for mobile games.

Un-installed all such games from mobile.

The detox issues have kicked in already and started regretting why did I remove those. But, I'm gonna hold on.


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Today I Realized I'm wasting too much real money on in-app purchases for mobile games.
> 
> Un-installed all such games from mobile.
> 
> The detox issues have kicked in already and started regretting why did I remove those. But, I'm gonna hold on.



Never spent anything on in-game purchases. Not even using mobile for games now. Used to buy new flagships every year or so, stopped that too.

Stopped spending on stuff unless I specifically need that and get a good deal for that. Otherwise, I wait for a while. No new steam game purchases in a while. Not even during steam sales. Just cause the price is low is not a good reason to get it. Stopped playing games drastically.

Learning stuff now, reading books which I bought last year (no new purchases until I get through all that I bought or find something compelling at a lower price). 

Learned a bit late but for good. Get productive with learning something real life.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 22, 2015)

Stopped buying Humble Bundle games too, since I mostly don't play those. (Though got some good games from it, which I played even today like Burnout).
But the recent Humble Bundle for Android is good.  Metal Slug games! :'(


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2015)

TIL Clinomania, and that's a good idea too. 

*www.todayifoundout.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/QF-882.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Jul 27, 2015)

TIL some scientists tried accupuncture on rats, and it seemed to work by blocking stress hormones
Acupuncture May Work By Blocking Stress Hormones | Mental Floss


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2015)

TIL Shrapnel is named after a person.


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2015)

TIL

*www.delsol.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Captain-America-Info-Graphic.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 18, 2015)

Til 
,


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 21, 2015)

TIL if a deal is TOO good to be true, it most likely is. Bought this a few days ago:

*paytm.com/shop/p/sony-dual-shock-3-wireless-controller-black-GAMSONY-DUAL-SHKHWA850033D962A96

Received it today, aaaand its fake (like I was half expecting it to be.) Neither the Better DS3 program, nor my PlaySatation certified Xperia SP recognize it. Hopefully PayTM will accept the return.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 27, 2015)

TIL this guy survived the karakatoa explosion and one of the resulting tsunamis by surfing the tsunami on a crocodile for 3 kilometers


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 27, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> TIL if a deal is TOO good to be true, it most likely is. Bought this a few days ago:
> 
> *paytm.com/shop/p/sony-dual-shock-3-wireless-controller-black-GAMSONY-DUAL-SHKHWA850033D962A96
> 
> Received it today, aaaand its fake (like I was half expecting it to be.) Neither the Better DS3 program, nor my PlaySatation certified Xperia SP recognize it. Hopefully PayTM will accept the return.



such lel, much fault


----------



## Anorion (Aug 28, 2015)

TIL virtual mass and inverted glass harp
[YOUTUBE]gWOeBp_ZueI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2015)

TIL I don't know that

Cashback basically means credit in your account which you can use on that site for buying anything else that gave you cashback. For eg: Paytm...
I literally didn't knew this.


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2015)

^wut ? Your sentence makes less sense, the more I read.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 2, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> TIL I don't know that
> 
> Cashback basically means credit in your account which you can use on that site for buying anything else that gave you cashback. For eg: Paytm...
> I literally didn't knew this.



So you tried to apply the cashback to the same item which gave you cashback to earn more cashback?? Twisted lol


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 2, 2015)

Recursive formula ???
T(n) = T(n-1) + cashback ?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 4, 2015)

^lol, I think he means that cashback is like a web wallet money that you use to buy other stuff from the same site. And its not like literal discount.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 11, 2015)

TIL about favorites songs which Steve Jobs use to listen. 10 Songs Steve Jobs Used to Train His Brain | Inc.com

Compiled in this playlist: *www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGw-7VaGqT-nEZAOYwKaHhjbK4TXxsFXC


----------



## Anorion (Sep 21, 2015)

TIL Mahmud Ghazni had the hots for a Malik Ayaz so much that he made the Georgian slave a king. 
They were well known romantic couple... like Romeo and Juliet or Laila-Majnoo
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malik_Ayaz


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 21, 2015)

Malik Ayaaz seems the name of a man...


----------



## Anorion (Sep 21, 2015)

yup. he was a dude. The king of Lahore and he sponsored poets.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 23, 2015)

til scientists have no idea how a bicycle works


----------



## tkin (Sep 23, 2015)

TIL reading the comments section in TOI can actually make people forget english


----------



## Anorion (Sep 23, 2015)

Reading TOI can itself make people forget English


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 23, 2015)

TIL if you are an iitian and good looking. Then you can fetch thousands of rupees in sperm donation.


----------



## powerhoney (Sep 23, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> TIL if you are an iitian and good looking. Then you can fetch thousands of rupees in sperm donation.


Link???


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 23, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Link???


read somewhere on reddit. I don't remember where.

UPDATE: found this googling. link.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 23, 2015)

Ooh read that as Italian.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 27, 2015)

TIL Indian ghotala/ scam from 1300s during the reign of Muhammad Tughlaq (who had a very interesting reign)


> Muhammad started the department of agriculture. He asked the department to cultivate unused land and also to see whether there was a rise in production if crops were taken in rotation. This scheme was not implemented properly. The officers embezzled large amounts of money. Therefore, this scheme also failed


----------



## Flash (Sep 29, 2015)

TIL there was a cable network called The Puppy Channel. All it did for three years was broadcast footage of puppies playing.


----------



## beingGamer (Oct 1, 2015)

TIL - Lack of touch of close relatives & positive environment can demoralize even a nearly cured patient


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 1, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> TIL - Lack of touch of close relatives & positive environment can demoralize even a nearly cured patient


I shall say friends. The word relative, is the relative sense of enemy. Close people always hurt you.


----------



## beingGamer (Oct 1, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> I shall say friends. The word relative, is the relative sense of enemy. Close people always hurt you.



And when its too late, they realize their mistake by paying a hefty price


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 1, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> And when its too late, they realize their mistake by paying a hefty price


Indeed. Life teaches us crazy lessons, always late for our tiny brains to understand.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 9, 2015)

TIL "flood alert" in USA means water clogging on roads after a  heavy rain!


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> TIL "flood alert" in USA means water clogging on roads after a  heavy rain!


Meanwhile in India.

*4.bp.blogspot.com/-ak5-m-3r1wE/UbQidpU3vzI/AAAAAAAABe4/Buc0QCpwaL8/s640/Flood+in+Home+But+Indians+Still+Adicted+to+Star+Plus+Funny+Indians.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Oct 9, 2015)

Omg... XD...


----------



## Anorion (Oct 11, 2015)

TIL Flipkart is one of the most valued private companies at $15B ahead of spaceX, dropbox and spotify 
*www.cbinsights.com/research-unicorn-companies


----------



## Flash (Oct 14, 2015)

TIL and found a new site. 
wiseGEEK: clear answers for common questions


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 14, 2015)

TIL Reddit is ****!!


----------



## Vyom (Oct 14, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> TIL Reddit is ****!!


This comes when I just started trying to be little active on Reddit. 
So care to explain, why so?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 14, 2015)

eh some subreddits are awesome
/r/cleganebowl! get hype! valar hypeghulis! what is hype may never die! all men must hype!

- - - Updated - - -

PS TIL, in Mysore there is a Ganesha that works just like Thor's Mjolnir
Apparently, you ask a question, and try to lift the Ganesha idol. If the answer is yes, it lifts, if the answer is no, it cannot be lifted! 
can anyone confirm?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 15, 2015)

When will GRRM release the next book, I fear he might actually pass away before he completes the last book :/


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 15, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> When will GRRM release the next book, I fear he might actually pass away before he completes the last book :/


Such much death , such much irony!


----------



## Anorion (Oct 15, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> When will GRRM release the next book, I fear he might actually pass away before he completes the last book :/



That is not a good line of thought  we do not speak of that


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 15, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> When will GRRM release the next book, I fear he might actually pass away before he completes the last book :/


Thst's every fan's fear man. Although he has told the GoT producers the ending.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 15, 2015)

No. No. No. No true fan will contemplate him dying. So horrible. 
cmon guys, he is just 67, healthy, and doing so much good work for the fantasy community.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 15, 2015)

Sadly, not with the "Sci fi" community much. Right?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 15, 2015)

Well, all speculative fiction. He does write a lot of sci fi as well, and he himself has said he gets bored when a work nears completion. He does have a life outside of ASoIaF/GoT. After the hugo awards puppygate scandal (some authors were disqualified because they campaigned with cute puppy pictures), he organised an awards ceremony for the authors who would have won if puppygate would not have happened, and gave them awards he comissioned with trophies made of vintage car parts. How awesome is that? He reads excerpts from upcoming books to fans at various conventions.
Just let him do his thing, we will get our two books, no worries.

More worried about two books worth of ASoIaF stories that were left out of the already released books. Hope that material sees the light of day some time.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 15, 2015)

Vyom said:


> This comes when I just started trying to be little active on Reddit.
> So care to explain, why so?


I think its because i was on TDF and then went to Reddit ,yesterday posted first thread in Reddit and banned for no reason !!


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 15, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> I think its because i was on TDF and then went to Reddit ,yesterday posted first thread in Reddit and banned for no reason !!


Reddit is very strict with rules. Each individual sub has its own set of rules in addition to the global rules. 

You need to go through them again. Try to contact the moderator. You may get an explanation.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 15, 2015)

okay sorry about that, i didnt mean to say it in that way.. Im just too impatient to get the next book, there's still no release date  :/


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 15, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Reddit is very strict with rules. Each individual sub has its own set of rules in addition to the global rules.
> 
> You need to go through them again. Try to contact the moderator. You may get an explanation.


There is a saying "Too much of anything is not good" IDK if translated correctly 
and i'm extremely  fine with TDF


----------



## Anorion (Oct 17, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> okay sorry about that, i didnt mean to say it in that way.. Im just too impatient to get the next book, there's still no release date  :/


yes, so many of us are impatient. But, the fan community are so busy enjoying discussing and theorizing also, now the last two books are a wrap up, which would kind of start ending all the figuring out.  


TIL ancient India is missing two genres when compared to ancient Greece.
India has no Histories, and we do not have tragedies


----------



## Vyom (Oct 17, 2015)

Anorion said:


> TIL ancient India is missing two genres when compared to ancient Greece.
> India has no Histories, and we do not have tragedies


I no get it. We don't have history and tragedy?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 17, 2015)

we have epics... and scientific journals
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_tragedy nothing similar here
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histories_(Herodotus) Nope 

possibly because we are too old fashioned for these new fangled ideas


----------



## kaz (Oct 20, 2015)

TIL that HDFC charges ~5.7% Service Tax when money is credited from other banks


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 20, 2015)

kaz said:


> TIL that HDFC charges ~5.7% Service Tax when money is credited from other banks



Whaaaat ? Details please.


----------



## amjath (Oct 20, 2015)

kaz said:


> TIL that HDFC charges ~5.7% Service Tax when money is credited from other banks



NEFT transfer?


----------



## Flash (Oct 20, 2015)

TIL about Bloodsport.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> NEFT transfer?



5.7% is too much for any kind of transfers.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 20, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> 5.7% is too much for any kind of transfers.



Ya 5.7% is too high.Axis bank charges like 5rs for NEFT of amount greater than 10k(not sure 10k or 50k).


----------



## mastercool8695 (Oct 20, 2015)

Flash said:


> TIL about Bloodsport.




Seriously ?
who would buy that ? 
Do they check blood groups too ? so that the blood can be literally transferred ?


----------



## kaz (Oct 21, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Whaaaat ? Details please.





amjath said:


> NEFT transfer?



NEFT from Kotak to HDFC.. Transfer amount was Rs. 2000 and they charged Rs. 114 under *3RD PARTY CASH TXN INC ST & EC*

And I transferred Rs. 400 to someone and they have again charged Rs. 114 as *3RD PARTY CASH TXN INC ST & EC*, gotta talk to them tonight.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 21, 2015)

kaz said:


> NEFT from Kotak to HDFC.. Transfer amount was Rs. 2000 and they charged Rs. 114 under *3RD PARTY CASH TXN INC ST & EC*
> 
> And I transferred Rs. 400 to someone and they have again charged Rs. 114 as *3RD PARTY CASH TXN INC ST & EC*, gotta talk to them tonight.



First of all, if you transfer from Kotak, then Kotak itself is the bank who is responsible for deducting charges, if any, not HDFC.

Also, Kotak allows even Rs 10 NEFT, so I really wonder what happened in your case ? Maybe you should talk to CC.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 21, 2015)

kaz said:


> NEFT from Kotak to HDFC.. Transfer amount was Rs. 2000 and they charged Rs. 114 under *3RD PARTY CASH TXN INC ST & EC*
> 
> And I transferred Rs. 400 to someone and they have again charged Rs. 114 as *3RD PARTY CASH TXN INC ST & EC*, gotta talk to them tonight.



Thats seriously ...  **cking bank .. 

- - - Updated - - -

I thought this tread is about *TIL*..
Anyways, TIL that stupid EGOISTICs will always be same, no matter how much their EGO is hurting their progress and life.  God .. please save me from such EGOISTIC jerks.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 21, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Anyways, TIL that stupid EGOISTICs will always be same, no matter how much their EGO is hurting their progress and life.  God .. please save me from such EGOISTIC jerks.



It's not about ego, it's about realisation. They never realise that whatever they're losing is because of their damn ego.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 21, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> It's not about ego, it's about realisation. They never realise that whatever they're losing is because of their damn ego.



Bitter truth.. which most of them will never realize.

- - - Updated - - -



BTW, TI also L that there are various kind of EGOs.. most stupid is the one which people acquires at teenage (like Hum hum hain, baaki sab paani kam hain - they know it all, they have it all.. rest of the world is worthless) , some gets over it with time but most keeps it lifelong.. yes, most keeps it lifelong..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 21, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Bitter truth.. which most of them will never realize.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Did you do soo many grammatical mistakes intentionally ? Just wondering.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 21, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Did you do soo many grammatical mistakes intentionally ? Just wondering.



Well, realized only after posting..


----------



## Anorion (Nov 10, 2015)

TIL Nintendo Playstation
We turned on the Nintendo PlayStation: It's real and it works


----------



## Vyom (Nov 28, 2015)

TIL that I can Actually see without my glasses. I am nearsighted so that means I can't focus on objects far away. But if I make a fist, leaving a small hole and see the world through it, I can actually read things far away. 
This works by blocking lot of rays and focus on only few of them coming into the eye. More detail here: 



More stuff: 11 Glasses Tricks Every Four Eyes Should Know


----------



## Vyom (Dec 10, 2015)

TIL that if you want to get relief after eating pepper, you shouldn't drink Water, but Milk or milk products.

Water actually is worse for relief.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 10, 2015)

Til Learned that visiting old forum is like visting old buddy after such a long time.The warmth is always there ! Never let go off the old stuff.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 10, 2015)

freshseasons said:


> Til Learned that visiting old forum is like visting old buddy after such a long time.The warmth is always there ! Never let go off the old stuff.



You said that right.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2015)

freshseasons said:


> Til Learned that visiting old forum is like visting old buddy after such a long time.The warmth is always there ! Never let go off the old stuff.



long time !


----------



## Chetan1991 (Dec 11, 2015)

TIL that ram speed doesn't matter much for Intel CPUs but a lot for AMD APUs, which will play games like a mid range gpu with high freq RAM.


----------



## Flash (Dec 11, 2015)

TIL

[YOUTUBE]CJaeP7XGsLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2015)

^^cardboard stand was good


----------



## Flash (Feb 12, 2016)

TIL Warren Buffett made enough money selling Coke Bottles and magazines door to door to buy a 40 acre farm at the age of 14.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 18, 2016)

TIL Roman Catholic Kshatriya


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2016)

TIL How to tuck shirt properly...


----------



## kaz (Mar 3, 2017)

TIL about this website: LegalDesk.com - Make Your Own Legal Documents Online
Pretty cool for getting affidavits and other legal documents delivered at the doorstep.


----------

